# Clomid Failure



## lizard148

Hello,
I am looking for a TTC buddy who is in a similar situation as I am. I have PCOS and do not ovulate naturally. I have tried Clomid at 100 mg, and I still did not ovulate. This month I am trying 150 mg. If that doesn't make me ovulate, I may be considered a "clomid failure" according to my doctor. Has anyone had trouble ovulating (even on clomid)? I am wondering what made you ovulate (Femara, Metformin or FSH shots). The reason I am not ovulating is my progesterone levels are very low (2.1 on clomid). 

Also, I am having an ultrasound on day 14 of this month. Does anyone know what that will tell me? I am hoping it will tell if I have ovulated or if I have any follicules to make me ovulate. 

Liz


----------



## Mommyagain

I am also on clomid. My first round I was on 50mg cd5-9 and didn't ovulate...my progesterone level was 4.36. My second cycle was 100mg cd5-9 and still no ovulation...my progesterone this cycle was 0.55! :( I am currently on cd46 and just took my last provera pill to start af. When I start af I will be taking 150mg on cd5-9. If I don't ovulate this time I don't think my doctor will keep giving me clomid. My doc said he won't prescribe me more than 150mg. I really hope it works this time...for both of us.


----------



## jennievictora

Hey I suffer from pcos and I'm on clomid 100mg had my blood test Monday see if I have ovulated or if need higher dose iv got s feeling I have not ovulated. And I'm very worried that 150 won't work they did not scan me to check my tubes :(


----------



## lizard148

Mommyagain said:


> I am also on clomid. My first round I was on 50mg cd5-9 and didn't ovulate...my progesterone level was 4.36. My second cycle was 100mg cd5-9 and still no ovulation...my progesterone this cycle was 0.55! :( I am currently on cd46 and just took my last provera pill to start af. When I start af I will be taking 150mg on cd5-9. If I don't ovulate this time I don't think my doctor will keep giving me clomid. My doc said he won't prescribe me more than 150mg. I really hope it works this time...for both of us.

I am on cycle day 28, and I am supposed to do a pregnancy test today and again on day 30. If it is negative, I am supposed to start provera. If I didn't ovulate, how could I be pregnant?? Do you think it is safe to start taking provera today, if the test is negative? I am so tired of waiting for something to work!! Are pregnancy tests almost 100% accurate on day 28, or should I wait until day 30?

Mommyagain, did you have difficulty getting pregnant with your first child? I am assuming you have a child already b/c of your name! Do you not ovulate b/c of PCOS? It is nice to talk to you, b/c I haven't met anyone else yet with progesterone problems that are similar to mine.

Jennie, does your doctor plan to do an x-ray of your tubes to check for problems? You may want to request that. I had one done right away when they started figuring out what my problem was. I hope clomid works for you. I hope your blood test shows that you have ovulated. Have you had problems with your progesterone levels because of PCOS?

Liz


----------



## Mommyagain

Yes it took us almost two years and five rounds of clomid to get prego with my son. I don't have pcos, just very abnormal af and rarely ovulate. My little boy is 2-1/2 and we have been trying to give him a sibling since last June. My doc prescribed the clomid in february but didn't actually start my first cycle until march. 

As far as the hpt, when I found out I was prego with my son, I took mine on cd30 and got a bfp!! I had bloodwork done that morning to confirm and my hcg level was 39. Also my doc likes me to wait until cd35 to start provera even when bloodwork says I didn't ovulate. Then on cd35 if no period to take a hpt and call either way if it's a bfn then they call me in provera to get my af started. I think they want us to take the hpt before provera just to be sure. I have heard of women being told they didn't ovulate then they turn up prego. Wish I could be that lucky!!!

I took my last provera pill this morning and I'm just waiting on af so I can start my next cycle. I'm not feeling very hopeful. I didn't expect to get prego right off the bat even on clomid...but I was expecting to ovulate. :( 

Our situations aren't nice....but it's nice to have someone to talk with! :)


----------



## jennievictora

I think she's said if not pregnant after 3 months they would scan me so I'm notsure they have not mentioned protgestion when first checked my hormones she said they where normal x


----------



## lizard148

Mommyagain, It is good to hear that clomid worked for you for your first child. I will wait until day 30 to start provera b/c it is probably best to listen to the doctor. I took a HPT today-negative. :( How long does it usually take for you to get af after your last provera pill? I have only used it once (before I was on Prometrium). You are right, it is nice to have someone to talk to.

Jennie, that is good that your hormones have been normal. I have been having lots of problems with mine. Good luck to you!

Liz


----------



## Mommyagain

Jennievictoria: why do u think you didn't ovulate? I don't want u to lose hope. When I conceived my son I had lost hope. I was having af type cramps and was sooo sure af was on the way!! I hadn't took a hpt in months, but for some reason that morning I tested. I laid it down and got in the shower...when I got out I looked at my test fully expecting a bfn but it wasn't!!!! I cried while I got dressed, I cried while I drove to work!! I was so happy. I even put the cap on the test and stuck it in the box and put it in my purse. I would check it ever so often to make sure I hadn't been seeing things. One if the best days ever for me. I not feeling optimistic either at this point but I wanted to let you know little miracles do happen when we least expect them. I need to remind myself sometimes too.


----------



## Mommyagain

lizard148 said:


> Mommyagain, It is good to hear that clomid worked for you for your first child. I will wait until day 30 to start provera b/c it is probably best to listen to the doctor. I took a HPT today-negative. :( How long does it usually take for you to get af after your last provera pill? I have only used it once (before I was on Prometrium). You are right, it is nice to have someone to talk to.
> 
> Jennie, that is good that your hormones have been normal. I have been having lots of problems with mine. Good luck to you!
> 
> Liz

I have started my af while actually in the middle of taking the meds and it has also taken my af about 10 days after my last pill to show. I'm trying to be patient. I would LOVE a special valentine next year!! 

What is your provera dose? Mine is usually 10mg for 10 days but this time it was only 10mg for 7 days. I am cramping bad so hopefully it comes soon so I can take my clomid!

Do you know if a higher dose of clomid raises your risk of multiples? I am thinking about calling my doctor and asking.


----------



## lizard148

Mommyagain, 
My doctor gave me a prescription for provera of 10 mg for 7 days. What was your dose of clomid? I started at 100 mg, and it didn't work, so now I am at 150 mg. I think increasing the dosage of clomid may increase the chance of multiples by a little bit, but for me I will need it to ovulate. I have also heard that it is more difficult to get pregnant with a higher dosage of clomid b/c of less cervical mucus. 
Liz


----------



## Mommyagain

Liz- I will be taking 150mg on cd5-9 when af arrives. It's setting on my kitchen table waiting for me. I'm hoping and praying this dosage will make me ovulate. My doc started me at 50, then 100 but neither one has made me ovulate. :( I am nervous I'm not going to ovulate.


----------



## lizard148

I am also nervous that I will not ovulate, but I know that there are other medications that can help if clomid doesn't work. Have you tried anything different like FSG shots or femara? I will also take 150 mg after af starts, but mine is prescribed on cd 3-7. Do you know why it is different?
Liz


----------



## Mommyagain

Oh, and I have been tracking my cm...it's so weird because I have had major ewcm around the middle of my cycle yet I'm not ovulating! Weird...Im having the most cm I've ever had. I actually got excited b/c I thought I was for sure ovulating b/c of it. But nope...I had very low progesterone levels when they did my blooddraws.


----------



## Mommyagain

I haven't been prescribed anything but the clomid and provera but I think injectibles will be in my future if this cycle doesn't produce ovulation.

I have read that cd3-7 you are more likely to produce more follicles and therefore more likely to get multiples. And cd5-9 you are more likely to get less follicles but they are better developed. This is another ??? I would love to ask my doctor.


----------



## lizard148

That is interesting to know about the different days of clomid. I would love to have twins....we have been trying for so long, I'd love if I had two all at once, they I wouldn't have to worry about it again! :) 

I have not noticed any EWCM since I started on clomid, but I also haven't been ovulating. I would like to try injectables after this cycle of clomid. I have new insurance starting July 1, and more fertility treatments are covered in that policy. Now I only can get certain ones.


----------



## Mommyagain

TMI alert: I actually check my cervical position and that's how I check cm...Gross...I know. 

Im not sure what my insurance covers. It has covered my clomid and provera though. My clomid is really cheap. When I took it several years back it was around $50 a cycle (which is cheap compared to what I have heard injectables cost). This time around I got 5 days worth of 150mg for $5!!!!!! Awesome!! 

How long have you been ttc? Do you have any children? 

I have been having dreams about twins and babies in general. I hope it's a sign. I love being a mommy and I have always dreamed of having 3 or 4 kids. I feel lucky to have one...but I still have a strong desire for more.


----------



## jennievictora

Mommyagain said:


> Jennievictoria: why do u think you didn't ovulate? I don't want u to lose hope. When I conceived my son I had lost hope. I was having af type cramps and was sooo sure af was on the way!! I hadn't took a hpt in months, but for some reason that morning I tested. I laid it down and got in the shower...when I got out I looked at my test fully expecting a bfn but it wasn't!!!! I cried while I got dressed, I cried while I drove to work!! I was so happy. I even put the cap on the test and stuck it in the box and put it in my purse. I would check it ever so often to make sure I hadn't been seeing things. One if the best days ever for me. I not feeling optimistic either at this point but I wanted to let you know little miracles do happen when we least expect them. I need to remind myself sometimes too.

well i did a couple of ovulation tests and they where all negative awww i think that will be my reaction x


----------



## ANC

I'm pretty similar. I have PCOS and insulin resistance. Metformin didn't bring a period. I'm on Provera to start a period. 50 of clomid did nothing, 100 has made me ovulate 1 egg twice, but still not pregnant, so we're thinking about upping the clomid or going to injectables since I'm fairly resistant to it. Ultrasounds will show follicle growth. Good luck..I know how much it sucks..just got my period today :(


----------



## Mommyagain

ANC said:


> I'm pretty similar. I have PCOS and insulin resistance. Metformin didn't bring a period. I'm on Provera to start a period. 50 of clomid did nothing, 100 has made me ovulate 1 egg twice, but still not pregnant, so we're thinking about upping the clomid or going to injectables since I'm fairly resistant to it. Ultrasounds will show follicle growth. Good luck..I know how much it sucks..just got my period today :(

Good luck!! Sorry about af arriving!


----------



## jennievictora

ANC said:


> I'm pretty similar. I have PCOS and insulin resistance. Metformin didn't bring a period. I'm on Provera to start a period. 50 of clomid did nothing, 100 has made me ovulate 1 egg twice, but still not pregnant, so we're thinking about upping the clomid or going to injectables since I'm fairly resistant to it. Ultrasounds will show follicle growth. Good luck..I know how much it sucks..just got my period today :(

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## redberry

I'm on my third cycle of Clomid, and it hasn't worked. I had two cycles on 50mg and 1 cycle on 100mg. This cycle my blood test result was 0.6. I'm currently on day 43 and waiting for an appointment with the gynae to discuss next steps. No sign of AF, but cramps daily since day 18. :-(


----------



## lizard148

Redberry,
I am so sorry to hear that clomid has not worked for you either. I am beginning my 2nd cycle at 150 mg. My first one was at 100 mg, and I did not ovulate (progesterone level was 2.1). Has your doctor ever given you provera to help you get your period? I am starting that tomorrow, since I am on cd 29 today. I hope you get in to see the doctor soon. It can be really difficult waiting...Are you seeing a regular gyno or a fertility specialist? I am going to a reproductive endocrinologist, and he has been really helpful. Good luck to you!
Liz

ANC,
Thanks for your posting. It is nice to know that I am not the only one with these problems. I have PCOS as well, but do not know about insulin resistance. Is that something they found with a blood test? You said that ultrasounds show follicule growth. Will the doc. also be able to tell me if I ovulated through the ultrasound or how did you know that you ovulated one egg twice? I have my first ultrasound on day 14 of my next cycle. I start provera tomorrow to get my period. Also, how many months have you been on clomid? If clomid is not working to make me ovulate, I'd like to switch to something else rather that keep trying it...
Liz 

Mommyagain,
I do not have any children. We have been trying for 15 months, but just started with the fertility specialist a couple months ago and I did my first month of clomid with him. I have never heard of anyone checking their cervical position. I will have to google that to see what that entails. Right now I am just recording my temp, doing OPTs, and looking for cm. All of those things tell me I am not ovulating!
Liz 

Sorry this is such a long posting...I wanted to ask a few people some question! :)


----------



## Mommyagain

Liz- I finished my provera Wednesday morning and I am currently waiting for af to arrive. So today will be your first day of provera. I thought my af should have come two weeks ago or more. I have been having af cramps even before I took the provera. 

I know cp isn't the most accurate, but from what I have read cm is. I don't understand why I had such perfect fertile cm but no egg. So frustrating.


----------



## Mommyagain

redberry said:


> I'm on my third cycle of Clomid, and it hasn't worked. I had two cycles on 50mg and 1 cycle on 100mg. This cycle my blood test result was 0.6. I'm currently on day 43 and waiting for an appointment with the gynae to discuss next steps. No sign of AF, but cramps daily since day 18. :-(

Awww... So you didn't ovulate during any of your clomid cycles. I am on cd47 of my second non-ovulating clomid cycle. When af starts I will be taking 150mg cd5-9. I think this might be my last shot before my doc has me move on. Please keep us updated on how your doing. I wish I could give you a big hug.


----------



## redberry

lizard148 said:


> Redberry,
> I am so sorry to hear that clomid has not worked for you either. I am beginning my 2nd cycle at 150 mg. My first one was at 100 mg, and I did not ovulate (progesterone level was 2.1). Has your doctor ever given you provera to help you get your period? I am starting that tomorrow, since I am on cd 29 today. I hope you get in to see the doctor soon. It can be really difficult waiting...Are you seeing a regular gyno or a fertility specialist? I am going to a reproductive endocrinologist, and he has been really helpful. Good luck to you!
> Liz

Thanks. Sorry for you too. I haven't had Provera yet, but who knows what's next on the menu? I'm seeing a regular gynae at the moment. As she's replaced the previous gynae and I haven't met her yet, I'll see how things go with her, but might consider a RE then.


----------



## redberry

Mommyagain said:


> Awww... So you didn't ovulate during any of your clomid cycles. I am on cd47 of my second non-ovulating clomid cycle. When af starts I will be taking 150mg cd5-9. I think this might be my last shot before my doc has me move on. Please keep us updated on how your doing. I wish I could give you a big hug.

Well, I'm not sure... I had two blood tests each cycle and on the first cycle I got 22 and 23, which they said was "possible ovulation", then the second cycle it was 0.6 and then 17, which again they said was "possible ovulation", then this time it was 0.5 and 0.6. Not sure why! The odd thing is that I used OPKs this time and detected three LH surges (!) and after the second I had really strong cramps and a burning sensation in my abdomen. I was absolutely sure I'd ovulated, but obviously not. :nope:

My previous gynae had said I could go up to 150mg, but this new gynae wants to see me first and discuss options, which seems sensible, I suppose. Problem is, I'm 35 and time is ticking...

Best of luck for your next cycle and big:hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

lizard148 - at the day 14 ultrasound they will check your ovaries to see if you have developed follicle(s) and can also check your lining to see if it is sufficient. Clomid can effect your lining and make it too thin - my RE prescribes estrogen patches to help mine.

I have PCOS and am on an unusual medication protocol. I don't O at 150mg clomid or on femara alone, but we happened upon a combination of the two that has given me 3-5 follicles each time. I take 150mg clomid cd3-7 and 7.5mg femara cd9-13. Day 14 I start the estrogen and have my ultrasound day 16. Two days after O I add progesterone to support the luteal phase and help maintain any pregnancy. 

Don't lose hope - Even if the 150mg clomid doesn't work there are lots of other options from pill medications to injectibles that can help you to ovulate.


----------



## Missus_L

Hiya all, just wanted to let you know how clomid went for me. Had 6 cycles of it and only shown to ov once but never got my:BFP: I had to use the provera to start AF each month too. I also have PCOS and am having a hard time with it too. I'm now on meteor in to regulate stuff (don't feel any different with it though and not had AF to come and visit me since taking it). I've recently been signed off from my FS as they said that there isn't anything else that can be done for me! I'm now waiting for another appointment to go to a different FS and I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## redberry

Missus_L said:


> I've recently been signed off from my FS as they said that there isn't anything else that can be done for me! I'm now waiting for another appointment to go to a different FS and I'm hoping for the best!

Sorry to hear that. Hope you get some more help. :hugs:


----------



## Missus_L

Thanks redberry x


----------



## jennievictora

100mg didn't work :(


----------



## Mommyagain

jennievictora said:


> 100mg didn't work :(

 :hugs::hugs: Sorry to hear that! :(

I'm now on cd51. Still waiting on af so I can start third clomid cycle. I am having horrible cramps!! I wish I would just start already so I can try again. Please...please....please let me ovulate.


----------



## lizard148

jennievictora said:


> 100mg didn't work :(

So sorry to hear that...It didn't work for me either. What is the next thing your doctor is going to try? My doctor is increasing my clomid to 150 mg. I am at cd 33 and i am on provera now to try to get af to come....Good luck to you!


----------



## redberry

Bleurgh. Sometimes it can just be so depressing, can't it? I'm on cd48 now and in limbo land, waiting for a gynae appointment. Sometimes I just feel like giving up, but other times I can't imagine what I'd do if I wasn't able to have a child. I think women who go through this are very strong and should be given more credit, because it's horrible. I wonder if diagnosis and treatment would be easier and more efficient if it was men who were trying to get pregnant... Is that a bit cynical perhaps?


----------



## jennievictora

My doc is upping my dose do you know what the maxium dose is?


----------



## Mommyagain

jennievictora said:


> My doc is upping my dose do you know what the maxium dose is?

The maximum dose my doc will give is 150mg. After doing some reading I know some docs will go higher than that but it is not recommended.


----------



## jennievictora

Think it will be 150 for me then really hope it works this time x


----------



## Mommyagain

jennievictora said:


> Think it will be 150 for me then really hope it works this time x

Me too Hun!! Looks like we may be going into our 150mg round together. Good Luck. :thumbup:


----------



## jennievictora

When do u start your clomid ?


----------



## Mommyagain

I'm on cd52. So as soon as af decides to start I will being taking my meds on days5-9. I'm very nervous. I feel like this is my last shot and then I don't think this specific doctor can do anything else for me.


----------



## lizard148

jennievictora said:


> When do u start your clomid ?

When do you start your clomid? I will also be on 150 mg during my next cycle. I haven't ovulated yet on clomid, so hopefully 150 works for all of us! I am on provera now waiting for af, then I will start taking clomid on days 3-7.


----------



## Tiki

I am with you on this one. I did two rounds of Clomid 50mg, two rounds at 100mg, and will have to do 2 rounds of 150mg before my doctor will consider me a clomid failure. I did not ovulate using clomid. I don't get AF without the help of provera.


----------



## Mommyagain

I am now on cd3 and will be starting 150mg soon! Wish me luck. :)


----------



## jennievictora

i should be starting pills to give me a period on monday they take 6 days to work and i can take my clomid 2nd day of bleed :)


----------



## lizard148

Why isn't Provera working??? I am really frustrated right now....usually Provera works for me quicker than it has this month. I am on cd 40, and 5 days after my last Provera pill...how long does it take for you to get your period after your last pill? Last month it only took 4 days to get my period after my last Provera pill. I am so tired of waiting...

Jennievictoria, good luck to you, it sounds like we are on a similar schedule.

Mommyagain, any news with you?


----------



## jennievictora

thank you good luck to you hoping be on clomid be sun / mon x


----------



## Mommyagain

lizard148 said:


> Why isn't Provera working??? I am really frustrated right now....usually Provera works for me quicker than it has this month. I am on cd 40, and 5 days after my last Provera pill...how long does it take for you to get your period after your last pill? Last month it only took 4 days to get my period after my last Provera pill. I am so tired of waiting...
> 
> Jennievictoria, good luck to you, it sounds like we are on a similar schedule.
> 
> Mommyagain, any news with you?

It took provera a week for me this time around. I started spotting (barely), and I am now on cd8 and I'm still going lightly. I am going to start my opks Friday morning. I'm excited! I go on June 7th for bloodwork and IF it shows ovulation I will be testing around the 14th.


----------



## lizard148

I start clomid today (day 3), so af finally did come for me a couple days ago. Mommyagain, do you go on June 7 for your day 21 bloodwork for your progesterone level? I will do that in a few weeks. 

On June 6 (day 14) I will go in for my first ultrasound to check my follicules & uterus lining. Has anyone had that done before? What is it like and what will they be able to tell me? I am hoping they will be able to tell me if 150 mg of clomid worked to make me ovulate.


----------



## lizard148

A couple of questions about clomid. I started 150 mg today, and noticed that the pharmacist put a sticker "may cause dizziness." This was not on the bottle of 100 mg. Has anyone had problems with dizziness while on clomid? Maybe it is just something that happens when taking a higher dosage. 

My other question is, have any of you had difficulty swallowing clomid because of the taste? I have a hard time swallowing pills, and if I leave clomid in my month for even a very short amount of time, it has a terrible taste! I am really not looking forward to taking three pills of it a day... :( If clomid doesn't work, I think I am supposed to try femara next month, does anyone know if that also tastes bad?


----------



## Mommyagain

Yeah June 7th is to check my progesterone level. I wish my doc would do u/s so we could see exactly what was going on. I would guess that it will be a vaginal u/s. Its no big deal and they should be able to tell you what they see as they are doing it.

I am also on 150mg but I haven't noticed any bad taste. I get them down quickly. :) Also my pharmacy always puts the may cause dizziness on my clomid bottles so this is totally normal. The only difference I have noticed on the higher dose is my second day of taking it I had severe pain in my pelvic area. My doc said it could be my body trying to make a follicle. I really hope so! Let us know how your scan goes. :)


----------



## lizard148

Mommyagain said:


> Yeah June 7th is to check my progesterone level. I wish my doc would do u/s so we could see exactly what was going on. I would guess that it will be a vaginal u/s. Its no big deal and they should be able to tell you what they see as they are doing it.
> 
> I am also on 150mg but I haven't noticed any bad taste. I get them down quickly. :) Also my pharmacy always puts the may cause dizziness on my clomid bottles so this is totally normal. The only difference I have noticed on the higher dose is my second day of taking it I had severe pain in my pelvic area. My doc said it could be my body trying to make a follicle. I really hope so! Let us know how your scan goes. :)

I am on day two of clomid today, but have not taken the 2nd pill yet since I take them in the evening. I have not noticed any pain, so I hope it is working to make a follicle. Have you noticed any mood changes when on clomid?


----------



## jennievictora

hey all hopin be on my 2nd round of clomid in couple weeks just waiting for my period to come from the northistrine :) 150mg this cycle terifed it wont work


----------



## lizard148

jennievictora said:


> hey all hopin be on my 2nd round of clomid in couple weeks just waiting for my period to come from the northistrine :) 150mg this cycle terifed it wont work

Jennie, 
I am happy to see that you are feeling "hopeful" today. Sometimes that can be difficult. Especially yesterday when I started my 4th bottle of prenatal vitamins (and still no baby). :( At least I am getting proper nutrients! :) 

Have you gotten your period yet? I am not familiar with northistrine. My doctor prescribes provera for me to get my period. Good luck on clomid...I'm on day 5, and have started my clomid of 150 mg, so let me know how yours goes!

Liz


----------



## jennievictora

nope but im hoping by say tuesday fingers crossed itl be here lol i think there the same you just take it for five days wait 5 days then you should bleed thanx hun trying be posive x


----------



## jennievictora

does anyone know what the next step is after clomid im terrfied it will be ivf and il be waitn years :(


----------



## lizard148

Mommyagain,
Have you ever had ultrasounds while on clomid? Yes, it is a vaginal one, so I hope the doctor sees something good!

Jennievictoria,
There are a lot of things the doctor can do before IVF. I think my next step will be a medication called Femara, and then IUI along with injectable medications. Good luck to you! Have you had any ultrasounds or blood tests to monitor your hormones while on clomid?


----------



## jennievictora

hiya iv had no ultrasounds at all :/ just 21 day blood tests x


----------



## redberry

jennievictora said:


> does anyone know what the next step is after clomid im terrfied it will be ivf and il be waitn years :(

I've got an appointment with my gynae on 20th June to talk about next steps post-Clomid. I'll keep you posted...


----------



## Mommyagain

I have had vaginal u/s before but not while on clomid. 

I'm feeling depressed today. I'm on cd14 and still bleeding. It's been light but last night it started heavy. Im at the point in my cycle where I should be bding and ovulating.... NOT bleeding. 

I'm actually feeling a little angry as well. I don't get why they aren't doing u/s. They don't seem to be following my progress very closely. I just want to scream. I called my doc this morning and I'm still waiting on a call back. 

Today just flat out sucks!!!!!!


----------



## Mommyagain

Just got off the phone with the doctors office and they are pretty much writing this cycle off. They told me not to come in for day21 progesterone draw and to wait for next af and take 150mg again. I'm so frustrated!!!!!!! They can't even give me a reason for what's going on. I don't even know if I can expect to ovulate this cycle. I'm going to bd anyways.


----------



## jennievictora

that would be great thank you im starting clomid 150mg tmz :)


----------



## lizard148

Mommyagain said:


> Just got off the phone with the doctors office and they are pretty much writing this cycle off. They told me not to come in for day21 progesterone draw and to wait for next af and take 150mg again. I'm so frustrated!!!!!!! They can't even give me a reason for what's going on. I don't even know if I can expect to ovulate this cycle. I'm going to bd anyways.

I'm sorry that you have had such a bad day...waiting can be really hard. So they told you to wait for af...are they assuming you didn't ovulate because you are still spotting? Can you take Provera early (now?) or are they considering your heavy bleeding now as being a period? Also, what does bd mean? Did they say why you are bleeding? Have you asked why they are not doing u/s? I would suggest you see a reproductive endocrinologist if you are not already. My progress has been monitored very well, and all of my questions have been answered. 

Sorry for all of the questions, I was just curious what was going on with you! I hope you have better luck for your next cycle.

Redberry,
I noticed that you are doing acupuncture. What does that do to help with fertility?


----------



## Mommyagain

They really haven't answered any of my questions. This is my third clomid cycle and so far I havent ovulated. I think they are just saying this cycle is a bust because I'm still on my period and I should have been ovulating any day now. I'm bleeding heavy.

Bd means baby dance (sex)

I also saw where you asked about mood swings.... I have had mood swings and can tell a difference between how I feel emotionally on and off the meds.


----------



## lizard148

I'm sorry everyone, but I have to share something....I just had a difficult conversation with my husband. He thinks that I am obsessing over having a baby. I do think about it a lot. He said he was concerned b/c of the amount of time I spend worrying and talking to others about our problem. Is anyone having a similar problem? How do I stop focusing so much attention on something that I want so much?


----------



## Mommyagain

lizard148 said:


> I'm sorry everyone, but I have to share something....I just had a difficult conversation with my husband. He thinks that I am obsessing over having a baby. I do think about it a lot. He said he was concerned b/c of the amount of time I spend worrying and talking to others about our problem. Is anyone having a similar problem? How do I stop focusing so much attention on something that I want so much?

I don't think men get how much the inability to conceive affects our daily lives. That we want it so badly and it is always lurking in the back of our minds. My DH tries to be supportive and I know he wants another baby but I also know he doesn't think about it like I do. The only thing that helps me is just trying to stay busy.


----------



## redberry

lizard148 said:


> I'm sorry everyone, but I have to share something....I just had a difficult conversation with my husband. He thinks that I am obsessing over having a baby. I do think about it a lot. He said he was concerned b/c of the amount of time I spend worrying and talking to others about our problem. Is anyone having a similar problem? How do I stop focusing so much attention on something that I want so much?

My husband keeps saying "Don't worry about what hasn't happened." Unfortunately, these emotions can't just be switched off. The fact is that women share their problems and feel better when someone just listens and comforts them and men keep their problems to themselves and like to find and offer solutions. Their answer is "stop thinking about it", which doesn't work for a woman, who needs to be told that they're not alone and that it's all going to be alright. 

I think we all just have to accept that men and women work differently and our men will never understand us! I feel bad sometimes that I might be making my husband think he's not enough for me, but women are designed to make babies and men are designed to sow their seed and leave. There's nothing we can do to change biology. That's partly why infertility is so hard. We have no control over what our bodies decide to do or not do. :nope:

I suggest you talk to your husband about this and ask him to try and understand that you need different things. Tell him that you'll try and understand him if he tries to understand you. I told my husband that whenever I shouted at him because I was frustrated about something unrelated and he was in the firing line, he should just give me a nice long hug and I'd be ok. And it works! Hope it does for you too.

I've also just seen your question about acupuncture. I'm going to see a woman who specialises in acupuncture for fertility reasons. The main thing it does is attempt to regulate cycles, but it can also help with other things. I haven't been yet, so I have yet to see exactly what she can do for me. I'm going because I saw that others on here had been to her and I feel like I need to try something while waiting to see whether I need to go on to IVF. Even if it only helps me reduce my stress levels, I think it'll be worth it. Google Jackie Brown acupuncture to read her website.

:hugs: and baby dust to you all!


----------



## Mommyagain

I'm on cd19 today and my first response opk was a shade away from being positive. So close!!! My opks (been using them since cd10) have been getting darker but not positive yet. Today is by far the darkest but still lighter than the control line. Could I be working up to ovulation???? My doctor thought I was out. Oh, PLEASE let it be!!!!


----------



## redberry

Mommyagain said:


> I'm on cd19 today and my first response opk was a shade away from being positive. So close!!! My opks (been using them since cd10) have been getting darker but not positive yet. Today is by far the darkest but still lighter than the control line. Could I be working up to ovulation???? My doctor thought I was out. Oh, PLEASE let it be!!!!

Fingers crossed! :hugs:


----------



## lizard148

Mommyagain said:


> I'm on cd19 today and my first response opk was a shade away from being positive. So close!!! My opks (been using them since cd10) have been getting darker but not positive yet. Today is by far the darkest but still lighter than the control line. Could I be working up to ovulation???? My doctor thought I was out. Oh, PLEASE let it be!!!!

Good luck to you!! I hope you ovulated! When is your progesterone test? I have been having trouble with OPK also. They are so confusing b/c you have to look at the intensity of the color and the thickness of the line. This month I started using the digital ones that show a smiley face if you ovulated and a circle if you didn't. It is much easier. Let us know what happens!


----------



## Mommyagain

Hey ladies!! My doctor cancelled my progesterone test ( which would've been tomorrow) because of my long af. I've been doing opks anyways because I was thinking if I get a positive then I'll call and request a progesterone test at that point. I actually put a thread under ttc with my opk pics included to get opinions if you all want to look. I was hoping against hope that it would be s nice +++ this morning but of course it wasn't! :( There is still a line but it's a little lighter than yesterday's. I guess I'll just gave to see what tomorrow brings. 

Anyone have confirmed ovulation on clomid yet? Hoping for good news from some of my clomid ladies!!!


----------



## kayley2704

hey im the same i dont ovulate iv been on clomid go knnows how many months and metformin iv had lap and dye and nothing is working! i also suffer from pcos hope things work out for u hun add me on facebook kayley aspey xx


----------



## Mommyagain

kayley2704 said:


> hey im the same i dont ovulate iv been on clomid go knnows how many months and metformin iv had lap and dye and nothing is working! i also suffer from pcos hope things work out for u hun add me on facebook kayley aspey xx

I used to think clomid was my miracle drug but now I have pretty much lost faith in it. :(

What cd are you? Will you be testing soon? I'm on cd20.


----------



## kayley2704

Yup iv lost all faith I'm on cd28 at the moment ifs it's anything like last month I went up to 43days! X


----------



## lizard148

kayley2704 said:


> hey im the same i dont ovulate iv been on clomid go knnows how many months and metformin iv had lap and dye and nothing is working! i also suffer from pcos hope things work out for u hun add me on facebook kayley aspey xx

Welcome to our group Kayley! Sometimes it is just nice to know we are not alone in this. It has really helped me to talk to all of you on here! 

So I had my first ultrasound today (day 14). I had one good follicle!! That is good, but I haven't had a positive OPK yet. Should I continue to test? My doctor says we should start our timed intercourse today, because of the follicle. I think I will continue with the OPK and see if I get a positive test. I will have my progesterone test on day 21 to confirm ovulation.


----------



## kayley2704

Opk are so expensive to find nothing comes up on them I don't bother buying them now but if u feel like and can notice any sign of ovulation I would why can't we get them on prescription would be so much cheaper! X


----------



## Mommyagain

lizard148 said:


> kayley2704 said:
> 
> 
> hey im the same i dont ovulate iv been on clomid go knnows how many months and metformin iv had lap and dye and nothing is working! i also suffer from pcos hope things work out for u hun add me on facebook kayley aspey xx
> 
> Welcome to our group Kayley! Sometimes it is just nice to know we are not alone in this. It has really helped me to talk to all of you on here!
> 
> So I had my first ultrasound today (day 14). I had one good follicle!! That is good, but I haven't had a positive OPK yet. Should I continue to test? My doctor says we should start our timed intercourse today, because of the follicle. I think I will continue with the OPK and see if I get a positive test. I will have my progesterone test on day 21 to confirm ovulation.Click to expand...

If it was affordable I would test. I did this cycle to try and keep me sane.


----------



## lizard148

Thanks for the advice, Mommyagain. Today I am on day 16, and I have been doing OPK since day 12. I haven't had a positive one yet, even though I had a follicle in my ultrasound. Does anyone know what OPK actually test? Is it if the egg has been released from the ovary or if the egg is mature?


----------



## kayley2704

i think its if the egg has been released as you let off more hormoan then not 100% tho xx


----------



## redberry

lizard148 said:


> Thanks for the advice, Mommyagain. Today I am on day 16, and I have been doing OPK since day 12. I haven't had a positive one yet, even though I had a follicle in my ultrasound. Does anyone know what OPK actually test? Is it if the egg has been released from the ovary or if the egg is mature?

OPKs test for a surge of luteinising hormone, which happens when the follicle has matured. The LH surge triggers ovulation, so it's not telling you that an egg has already been released. It also triggers the conversion of the remaining follicle into the corpus luteum, once the egg has been released. 

OPKs are not really much help in telling you whether you ovulate or not. They can actually make you miss ovulation if you stop testing after the first LH surge, as sometimes you won't ovulate until after a second (or even third) surge, though that's more common if you have PCOS.

I think no LH surge probably just means that your follicle isn't mature yet. Fingers crossed it'll come along soon! :hugs:


----------



## Mommyagain

I'm on cd23 and still don't have a +++ opk. :( This mornings was pretty close though. I only have 2 tests left.


----------



## redberry

lizard148 said:


> Redberry, I noticed that you are doing acupuncture. What does that do to help with fertility?

Well, I had my acupuncture appt yesterday. Jackie was really nice and very well informed. She told me that she was confident she could regulate my cycle (i.e. make me ovulate) with weekly sessions for 3 months! :thumbup: Here's hoping...

The acupuncture itself was fine. Not unpleasant, but I didn't feel any different afterwards. I did feel really tired in the evening though, and had cramps in my stomach, as she'd told me I might.

I was reminded to eat more fruit, veg, nuts and seeds and less sugar, to drink more water and to stay off the caffeine and booze (which I'm doing anyway). She also recommended a multivitamin suplement - Fertility Plus for women (also available for men) - and a book - 'Getting Pregnant Faster' (all available online at The Natural Health Practice).

Fingers crossed...


----------



## lizard148

Mommyagain said:


> I'm on cd23 and still don't have a +++ opk. :( This mornings was pretty close though. I only have 2 tests left.

I am on day 18...and no positive OPK yet. What is the latest day in your cycle that you can ovulate? I had a mature egg on my ultrasounds, so I'm not sure what's going on.

Redberry, thank you for sharing about your acupuncture appointment. I was thinking about doing that also. Do you mind sharing what the cost is on one session? Thanks!


----------



## redberry

lizard148 said:


> Mommyagain said:
> 
> 
> I'm on cd23 and still don't have a +++ opk. :( This mornings was pretty close though. I only have 2 tests left.
> 
> I am on day 18...and no positive OPK yet. What is the latest day in your cycle that you can ovulate? I had a mature egg on my ultrasounds, so I'm not sure what's going on.
> 
> Redberry, thank you for sharing about your acupuncture appointment. I was thinking about doing that also. Do you mind sharing what the cost is on one session? Thanks!Click to expand...

I think it depends on the length of your cycle and your normal luteal phase how late you can ovulate. I don't know much about it though.

Acupuncture with Jackie is £50 for the first session and £40 for all others, so to go every week for 3 months costs about £500. 

I'll let you know what happens...


----------



## lizard148

Day 20, and I had another negative OPK....I'm thinking I didn't ovulate again this cycle. 

Do any of you know if you can request injectable medications or IUI? I'm only on my second month of clomid, but I'm already taking 150 mg, and it doesn't seem to be working to make me ovulate. Beginning July 1, I will have new insurance that will cover both of these things. I have just heard that you have to try clomid for 6 months before moving on to other treatments. I'm getting really tired of waiting for something to happen!


----------



## Mommyagain

lizard148 said:


> Day 20, and I had another negative OPK....I'm thinking I didn't ovulate again this cycle.
> 
> Do any of you know if you can request injectable medications or IUI? I'm only on my second month of clomid, but I'm already taking 150 mg, and it doesn't seem to be working to make me ovulate. Beginning July 1, I will have new insurance that will cover both of these things. I have just heard that you have to try clomid for 6 months before moving on to other treatments. I'm getting really tired of waiting for something to happen!

I know how you feel. I'm on cd27 of my third clomid cycle (150mg). I stopped opking on cd25. I never got a for sure positive. Just close. :( I'm so ready to move on to something else because this obviously isn't working. 3 cycles of clomid and no ovulation!!!! I am getting impatient.


----------



## lizard148

Mommyagain,
Did you have a progesterone test done on day 21? I did today, and the results will be in tomorrow. I'm also feeling impatient. Today was a long day of waiting, since I had the blood test at 8:00 AM. I wish I could get the results instantly, instead of waiting until tomorrow afternoon! Have you discussed with your doctor what the next option is for you? 

Liz


----------



## Mommyagain

lizard148 said:


> Mommyagain,
> Did you have a progesterone test done on day 21? I did today, and the results will be in tomorrow. I'm also feeling impatient. Today was a long day of waiting, since I had the blood test at 8:00 AM. I wish I could get the results instantly, instead of waiting until tomorrow afternoon! Have you discussed with your doctor what the next option is for you?
> 
> Liz

My bloodwork was cancelled this month because of my long af. And the previous two months it was 4.36 and 0.55 on cd21. So I have had no confirmed ovulation. In on cd30 today and no af and BFN. I'm going to test again this weekend though because IF I ovulated it was around cd23. 

My doctor hasnt discussed what other options I might have. Back in February when he prescribed clomid he was very confident I would conceive on it. It's not looking so good to me. :( :( :(

I wish I could just get pregnant!!!!!! I'm sooo sick of the waiting...


----------



## lizard148

So, I had my day 21 blood test done on Monday. Tuesday, I got the test results back and my progesterone was at 3.5. I am doing my 2nd cycle of clomid at 150 mg. During my first cycle of clomid, my progesterone was at 2.7, and they said I did not ovulate. This time, they said I could have ovulated since my progesterone level was above 3. On the internet, I have read that progesterone levels should be above 7 or 10 or even 15 to show ovulation. Has your doctor said what level your progesterone should be at? 

Mommyagain, I just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you and really hope you get some good news. It can be really difficult waiting. It feels like we are always waiting in this infertility process. Waiting to ovulate, or waiting to get our period, or waiting to do a pregnancy test. It is really hard.


----------



## redberry

lizard148 said:


> So, I had my day 21 blood test done on Monday. Tuesday, I got the test results back and my progesterone was at 3.5. I am doing my 2nd cycle of clomid at 150 mg. During my first cycle of clomid, my progesterone was at 2.7, and they said I did not ovulate. This time, they said I could have ovulated since my progesterone level was above 3. On the internet, I have read that progesterone levels should be above 7 or 10 or even 15 to show ovulation. Has your doctor said what level your progesterone should be at?
> 
> Mommyagain, I just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you and really hope you get some good news. It can be really difficult waiting. It feels like we are always waiting in this infertility process. Waiting to ovulate, or waiting to get our period, or waiting to do a pregnancy test. It is really hard.

I was told that it 16-28 was possible ovulation and 28+ was definite ovulation, but someone else told me that she'd been told 10 showed ovulation. No-one really seemed terribly sure, to be honest. I can't imagine why it's so complicated. Very frustrating.

Thinking of you both. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LesleyL

hi ladies. i just stumbled on this thread. i am like alot of you and take provera to induce af every month, then i am on my second month of clomid. 50 mg didn't work for me last cycle, so i got bumped up to 100 mg. i'm on cd 14 with neg opks so far. i am negative for pcos, so doc is not sure why i don't get af or ovulate. my tickers has me o'ing in 3 days, so we will see. fingers crossed. :winkwink:


----------



## wanting2010

I have done 5 rounds of Clomid, I ovulated on two of them (150 mg), but not on my last round of 150 mg. I just saw an RE last week and I'm going to be starting Femara on my next cycle. Now I'm taking Provera, just waiting on AF.

lizard- In the US they generally like to see progesterone at a 10 or above. In the UK it's above 30. It's different because the measurements that are used are different. I HAVE read many places that a 5 or above can indicate a weak ovulation.


----------



## lizard148

Lesley, Have you ovulated yet? How is everything going for you?

Wanting, Thank you for the information. I'm not sure why different doctors/websites say different things about the progesterone test. I saw that you said you ovulated twice on clomid, when you ovulated, did you know because of a positive OPK or because of your progesterone test? I am also taking provera, waiting for af. Then I will try clomid for the third time. 

Anyone else with news? Good luck to you all.


----------



## Mommyagain

Cd35 and still BFN. Doc told me to start my provera and then take my clomid again. I'm not feeling positive about clomid even making me ovulate. I've taken three cycles and not ovulated yet. Why would it work the fourth time... :(


----------



## lizard148

Mommyagain said:


> Cd35 and still BFN. Doc told me to start my provera and then take my clomid again. I'm not feeling positive about clomid even making me ovulate. I've taken three cycles and not ovulated yet. Why would it work the fourth time... :(

I am feeling the same way. My doctor gave me 6 refills of clomid, and I haven't ovulate yet. I will start round 3 of clomid after provera gives my af. I do not have another appointment scheduled with my RE. Do any of you have regular appointments scheduled with the doctor, or is it just when they want to do a blood test or ultrasound? I haven't even met with the doctor since before we started this whole process. They nurses always do ultrasounds or blood tests.

Another question: Has anyone heard of going to see a chiropractor for infertility issues? My cousin was TTC for over two years, and she suggested that I go to a chiropractor to see if there were any problems there.

She said that she had an X-Ray done, and the doctor saw a slight form of scoliosis, and some of the bones in her back were putting pressure on her ovaries and this may be causing her hormones not to do what they are supposed to do.

Well she saw the chiropractor for 3 months, every other week, and now she is pregnant. She was also on femara and doing IUI, so I'm not sure how much help the chiropractor was. Has anyone else heard stories of going to the chiropractor to help with infertility?


----------



## LesleyL

i feel the same way about the clomid. the doc wrote for 3 refills of the 100 mg....it is not working so far, so why bother? 

i messed up my neck and back about a month ago....and when i was waiting on the chiropractor, i was reading a chart in the room i was in. infertility was on it.....it had the vertebrae marked that could affect it. who would have thought???


----------



## wanting2010

lizard148 said:


> Lesley, Have you ovulated yet? How is everything going for you?
> 
> Wanting, Thank you for the information. I'm not sure why different doctors/websites say different things about the progesterone test. I saw that you said you ovulated twice on clomid, when you ovulated, did you know because of a positive OPK or because of your progesterone test? I am also taking provera, waiting for af. Then I will try clomid for the third time.
> 
> Anyone else with news? Good luck to you all.

I had positive OPKs and ovulation was confirmed with progesterone bloodwork.


----------



## Mommyagain

I would have never thought of going to a chiropractor to help with infertility.


----------



## jennievictora

well 150mg clomid hasnt worked for me docs ringing me tmz to discuss options x


----------



## Mommyagain

jennievictora said:


> well 150mg clomid hasnt worked for me docs ringing me tmz to discuss options x

I'm sorry Hun. :hugs: It seems like there is more clomid failure than success. :growlmad: Good luck!!!!:flower:


----------



## redberry

jennievictora said:


> well 150mg clomid hasnt worked for me docs ringing me tmz to discuss options x

So sorry to hear that. Try to stay positive! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LesleyL

:( sorry to hear that


----------



## jennievictora

thank you gilrs im just not sure what they will do next will know tommrow just worried because the waiting times for things take so long x


----------



## jennievictora

Well my doc rang me and said there Is anthoer drug to try then ovarin drilling :( i think iv lost hope for tablets working think i need the op x


----------



## redberry

jennievictora said:


> Well my doc rang me and said there Is anthoer drug to try then ovarin drilling :( i think iv lost hope for tablets working think i need the op x

Good luck! :hugs:

Just out of interest, what's the drug they've given you now?


----------



## jennievictora

its called letrozole


----------



## wanting2010

jennievictora said:


> its called letrozole

I've also moved on from Clomid to letrozole (Femara). This is my first cycle on it. :thumbup:


----------



## jennievictora

how are you finding it what doses are there of it also chuffed cancelltion got an appoitment thursday :D :D


----------



## wanting2010

So far, so good! I'm on my fourth dose of it and haven't noticed any side effects so far. Normally on Clomid I would have headaches/bad hot flashes/dizziness/mood swings by now. 

I'm taking 5 mg CD 3-7. My RE said he usually starts out at 2.5 mg, but since I had gone up to 150 mg of Clomid he started me on the middle of the road dose. He said he will take it up to 7.5 mg if necessary.

I have heard GREAT things about letrozole compared to Clomid and my RE said he actually prefers it. The side effects are typically not as bad, he said he sees better success with it than Clomid, and it doesn't stay in your body as long as Clomid does, so that's a great thing too.

Good luck with it! We'll have to keep each other updated. There are lots of Clomid threads but very few letrozole ones.


----------



## jennievictora

Yeah inoticed that :/ Thank you for the luck Sounds good Is It stronger than clomid or works in a diff way x


----------



## wanting2010

I'm not sure that it's necessarily stronger than Clomid, but my RE told me that he has better success with it. A lot of women who didn't respond well to Clomid do respond to letrozole. From what I understand they do work similarly.


----------



## jennievictora

ah i see did you not ovulate on clomid i didnt :(


----------



## redberry

Interesting. I wonder why my gynae didn't offer me that when she saw the Clomid wasn't working...


----------



## wanting2010

jennievictora said:


> ah i see did you not ovulate on clomid i didnt :(

I ovulated twice on 150 mg but not on my last round which is when my OB/GYN referred me to an RE. 



redberry said:


> Interesting. I wonder why my gynae didn't offer me that when she saw the Clomid wasn't working...

Some doctors don't prescribe it because it isn't approved for infertility. It's actually a breast cancer drug.


----------



## jennievictora

yeah iv heard that hmm not sure how good its goin be but worth a shot i guess x


----------



## Mommyagain

I wish my doc would give an alternative to clomid. It's a big flop for me. I actually am seeing a chiropractor who does acupuncture and herbs as well. I went Monday for my first appt. I had a 20 min acupuncture appt and was given crampbark and false unicorn herb to take 40 drops three times a day. (along with my 150mg cd5-9 of clomid) I went Tuesday for another acupuncture appt. They also took pics of my tounge to see what other herbs I will be taking. I go tomorrow for acupuncture and to find out what other herbs to take. They are also going to teach me some breathing exercises and yoga moves. This doctor knows all about my clomid and assured me it could be taken along side these herbs. I just need to follow instructions to a tee.

Today is cd44 for me. I'm taking provera as well to bring on af. I'm ready for my next cycle!!!!


----------



## jennievictora

hiya i had my appointment shes sending me for a scan and depending on the results it will either be the injections or ovarian drilling with lap n dye to check my tubes x


----------



## redberry

Mommyagain said:


> I wish my doc would give an alternative to clomid. It's a big flop for me. I actually am seeing a chiropractor who does acupuncture and herbs as well. I went Monday for my first appt. I had a 20 min acupuncture appt and was given crampbark and false unicorn herb to take 40 drops three times a day. (along with my 150mg cd5-9 of clomid) I went Tuesday for another acupuncture appt. They also took pics of my tounge to see what other herbs I will be taking. I go tomorrow for acupuncture and to find out what other herbs to take. They are also going to teach me some breathing exercises and yoga moves. This doctor knows all about my clomid and assured me it could be taken along side these herbs. I just need to follow instructions to a tee.
> 
> Today is cd44 for me. I'm taking provera as well to bring on af. I'm ready for my next cycle!!!!

I'm feeling great having acupuncture. I'm not whether it's the acupuncture itself (I've only had 3 sessions so far), the fact that the acupuncturist is so lovely and interested (especially compared to the gynae) or the fact that I feel like I'm being proactive and choosing my own path of treatment, but I don't really care! All I know is that I'm much more relaxed and I'm feeling really positive. I'd recommend it to everyone!

I'm not taking herbs, just vitamins and making a few alterations to my diet. I'd be interested to know whether the herbs work for you.

Good luck and lots of baby dust! :dust:


----------



## redberry

jennievictora said:


> hiya i had my appointment shes sending me for a scan and depending on the results it will either be the injections or ovarian drilling with lap n dye to check my tubes x

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## jennievictora

Thank you i see you have had it done did it work ?


----------



## wanting2010

Mommyagain said:


> I wish my doc would give an alternative to clomid. It's a big flop for me. I actually am seeing a chiropractor who does acupuncture and herbs as well. I went Monday for my first appt. I had a 20 min acupuncture appt and was given crampbark and false unicorn herb to take 40 drops three times a day. (along with my 150mg cd5-9 of clomid) I went Tuesday for another acupuncture appt. They also took pics of my tounge to see what other herbs I will be taking. I go tomorrow for acupuncture and to find out what other herbs to take. They are also going to teach me some breathing exercises and yoga moves. This doctor knows all about my clomid and assured me it could be taken along side these herbs. I just need to follow instructions to a tee.
> 
> Today is cd44 for me. I'm taking provera as well to bring on af. I'm ready for my next cycle!!!!

So sorry that Clomid isn't working out for you. :cry: Maybe you could ask your doctor about giving Femara a try?



jennievictora said:


> hiya i had my appointment shes sending me for a scan and depending on the results it will either be the injections or ovarian drilling with lap n dye to check my tubes x

Good luck hon!!


----------



## LakeishaTTC

Hello ladies. I am with you all. I have to take progesterone to make af start, then I take clomid cd 5 - 9. I have one son who is almost 5, I wanted to try for another one when he was 1 1/2 but hubby wanted to wait. Now I am not getting af, and not ovulating. I just started my 4th and final clomid dose, if it don't work I am going to see an RE. I took 150 mg clomid last cycle, produced a nice sized follicle, got the trigger shot but nothing happened. No ovulation, my progesterone was like 1.4 so I don't know if I didn't ovulate or if my progesterone was just low. My doc said it means I didn't ovulate but the RE I am considering going to said that it could mean just low progesterone. I am so lost, I hope this cycle I just started yesterday works. Sorry this is so long. Good luck and lots of baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## Mommyagain

Redberry-

I think the herbs and acupuncture are helping. I started af before I even finished my prescription of provera and it's a normal flow. My af has been really messed up.

I'm now on 150mg clomid cd5-9, 40 drops of crampbark and false unicorn 3 times a day, and 4 pills of wen Jen tang 3 times a day. Oh and acupuncture and my "exercises" as well.

I'm feeling relaxed and ready for clomid cycle #4!!! on cd2 and looking forward to day 21 bloodwork to see if I'm finally going to ovulate!!!!


----------



## Mommyagain

LakeishaTTC said:


> Hello ladies. I am with you all. I have to take progesterone to make af start, then I take clomid cd 5 - 9. I have one son who is almost 5, I wanted to try for another one when he was 1 1/2 but hubby wanted to wait. Now I am not getting af, and not ovulating. I just started my 4th and final clomid dose, if it don't work I am going to see an RE. I took 150 mg clomid last cycle, produced a nice sized follicle, got the trigger shot but nothing happened. No ovulation, my progesterone was like 1.4 so I don't know if I didn't ovulate or if my progesterone was just low. My doc said it means I didn't ovulate but the RE I am considering going to said that it could mean just low progesterone. I am so lost, I hope this cycle I just started yesterday works. Sorry this is so long. Good luck and lots of baby dust to you all!!!

Good luck Hun. I'm also on my fourth clomid cycle and haven't had ovulation yet. I'm on cd2 today and also taking mine on days 5-9... 150mg. 

Maybe number four will be our lucky number!!!!


----------



## redberry

@Jennievictoria - Sadly, no, the ovarian drilling didn't have any effect on me. That doesn't mean it won't for you, though. Stay positive! 

@Mommyagain - Thanks. Sadly, the witch has got me today, but on the plus side, it was 14 days after Fertility Friend said I'd ovulated, so I think that means I probably did, which is great. :thumbup: I'm just waiting for the results of my progesterone blood test to confirm that (or confuse the hell out of me). Hope the herbs and acupuncture work for you.

Good luck and lots of baby dust to you both! :dust:


----------



## jennievictora

yeah im trying stay positive what treatment are you having atm if you dont mind me asking x


----------



## redberry

jennievictora said:


> yeah im trying stay positive what treatment are you having atm if you dont mind me asking x

I don't mind at all. At the moment I'm having acupuncture to regulate my cycles/make me ovulate. I took Clomid for 3 cycles, but I didn't ovulate. I've been having acupuncture all this cycle, and my progesterone blood test has confirmed that I ovulated, which is fantastic! I'm going to stick with just acupuncture this cycle, and I've been prescribed another 3 cycles of Clomid, so I'll then try both together.


----------



## Mommyagain

Redberry: so you didn't have ovulation on a clomid cycle until you added acupuncture? What was your progesterone level and was it taken on day 21? I can't wait to see if acupuncture makes a difference for me.


----------



## lizard148

I am going to have to look into acupuncture. You ladies have made me curious. 

So, finally yesterday, I af came. Now I am on day 2, and waiting to hear back from the doctor to know if I can try something different this cycle. I'd like to try the HCG shot along with my clomid or else femara. It is so difficult waiting....last cycle was 41 days (even with provera).


----------



## redberry

Mommyagain said:


> Redberry: so you didn't have ovulation on a clomid cycle until you added acupuncture? What was your progesterone level and was it taken on day 21? I can't wait to see if acupuncture makes a difference for me.

That's right, but it wasn't that I added acupuncture, it's that I wasn't taking Clomid at all. I was just having the acupuncture! I'd done three cycles on Clomid and the new gynae wanted to meet me before prescribing any more, so I had a Clomid-free cycle. That's why I've decided to go for another cycle with just acupuncture before going back on the Clomid. 

My previous progesterone levels have been between 0.5 and 23. This cycle it was 31.2. I had the test done on day 25, which was 9 DPO (a weekend got in the way of it being 7 DPO).

I really hope acupuncture works for you! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## redberry

lizard148 said:


> I am going to have to look into acupuncture. You ladies have made me curious.
> 
> So, finally yesterday, I af came. Now I am on day 2, and waiting to hear back from the doctor to know if I can try something different this cycle. I'd like to try the HCG shot along with my clomid or else femara. It is so difficult waiting....last cycle was 41 days (even with provera).

Go for it! My acupuncturist specialises in fertility treatment, but I'd imagine that most, if not all, acupuncturists would be able to do it.

So, we're together on this cycle. I'm on CD2 today. My last cycle was 40 days, too. I'm hoping that this one will be shortened by the acupuncture. She said she could regulate my cycles in 3 months. :thumbup:

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## jennievictora

i was really tempted to try accupuncture as i had it for another medical problem and it worked really well x


----------



## Mommyagain

I can already tell a difference in this cycle compared to previous ones. I don't know if its the acupunture or herbs or both. My af came before I even finished my provera and its NORMAL!! woohooo!!! My af has been really messed up. Just spotting or spotting for over two weeks then one day of heavy bleeding. So far Im on cd4 today and still bleeding. It started off heavy and has been med-heavy flow. No spotting... Im taking this as a good thing. Its kind of weird to be excited about a good af flow. lol!! I expect for my af to continue for another day or two.

I go this afternoon for another acupuncture appt. I believe I will be starting the tai chi and yoga today as well. I'm so excited for cd21 so I can get bloodwork. I really hope I ovulate. My acupunturist seemed very confident I would. We shall see.


----------



## redberry

Sounds like we're going to have to start an acupuncture thread! :)


----------



## Mommyagain

redberry said:


> Sounds like we're going to have to start an acupuncture thread! :)

I know. That's what I was thinking. Lol!!


----------



## lizard148

Any news ladies? I am on day 11, and this cycle I am trying clomid again along with maybe an HCG injection. They are going to look at the follicles on the ultrasound to decide if I can get that shot. Anyone else done the HCG? My ultrasound is on Monday (day 14), so I'll know more then.


----------



## redberry

lizard148 said:


> Any news ladies? I am on day 11, and this cycle I am trying clomid again along with maybe an HCG injection. They are going to look at the follicles on the ultrasound to decide if I can get that shot. Anyone else done the HCG? My ultrasound is on Monday (day 14), so I'll know more then.

I'm on CD11 too. Just on the acupuncture again this time. Fingers crossed...

I haven't done GCG, so can't help you there, I'm afraid. Good luck!


----------



## Mommyagain

Cd14 today!!! Still doing my acupuncture, herbs, and clomid. I go a week from today for bloodwork to see if I will FINALLY ovulate!! I'm bd'ing like crazy and praying there will be an eggy to catch this time!!!


----------



## lizard148

Hey ladies! How are you all doing? I had some disappointing news on day 15, at my ultrasound. I guess the clomid is not working for me, I did not have a mature follicle, and instead, I have a very large cyst on one of my ovaries. This is the first time I have had a large cyst, before I just had the polycystic ovaries. So since I didn't have a mature follicle, I could not do the HCG injection!

I'm disappointed b/c now the doctor is going to bring me back for another ultrasound on day 2 of my next cycle, and if the cyst is still there, I will have to back on birth control for a few months to get rid of it. He said there was a chance that af could cause the cyst to disappear. Has anyone else had this problem? 

Good luck to you all. Mommyagain, did your bloodwork say you ovulated? I do mine on Monday, but I'm not very hopeful this cycle.


----------



## Mommyagain

I OVULATED!!!!!! Woooohoooo!!!!! I actually cheated and went in on cd20 (so I wouldn't have to wait the weekend for results) and I got my results back this morning!! Cd21 today and I was told I ovulated!!! So excited. :)


----------



## redberry

lizard148 said:


> Hey ladies! How are you all doing? I had some disappointing news on day 15, at my ultrasound. I guess the clomid is not working for me, I did not have a mature follicle, and instead, I have a very large cyst on one of my ovaries. This is the first time I have had a large cyst, before I just had the polycystic ovaries. So since I didn't have a mature follicle, I could not do the HCG injection!
> 
> I'm disappointed b/c now the doctor is going to bring me back for another ultrasound on day 2 of my next cycle, and if the cyst is still there, I will have to back on birth control for a few months to get rid of it. He said there was a chance that af could cause the cyst to disappear. Has anyone else had this problem?

So sorry to hear that, lizard. Hope it gets sorted really soon so you can get back to baby-making! :hugs:


----------



## redberry

Mommyagain said:


> I OVULATED!!!!!! Woooohoooo!!!!! I actually cheated and went in on cd20 (so I wouldn't have to wait the weekend for results) and I got my results back this morning!! Cd21 today and I was told I ovulated!!! So excited. :)

Excellent news! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## lizard148

Mommyagain said:


> I OVULATED!!!!!! Woooohoooo!!!!! I actually cheated and went in on cd20 (so I wouldn't have to wait the weekend for results) and I got my results back this morning!! Cd21 today and I was told I ovulated!!! So excited. :)

Did you do OPK this cycle? If so, which day did you ovulate? What was your level of progesterone, if they said you ovulated? I go in for my test on Monday, but it's not likely that the levels will say that I ovulated.


----------



## Mommyagain

Let us know how it goes Monday Lizard.
X


----------



## Mommyagain

lizard148 said:


> Mommyagain said:
> 
> 
> I OVULATED!!!!!! Woooohoooo!!!!! I actually cheated and went in on cd20 (so I wouldn't have to wait the weekend for results) and I got my results back this morning!! Cd21 today and I was told I ovulated!!! So excited. :)
> 
> Did you do OPK this cycle? If so, which day did you ovulate? What was your level of progesterone, if they said you ovulated? I go in for my test on Monday, but it's not likely that the levels will say that I ovulated.Click to expand...

No I didn't do opks this month. I wish I had. My progesterone was 7.something. Not real strong but they said it could still result in pregnancy. I actually went on cd20 so it might even be a little higher than that. I don't know how fast progesterone rises. 

I don't know when to start testing. Keep your fingers crossed for me please.

X


----------



## redberry

It looks like I've ovulated again too! Hoorah! :happydance: I love you, acupuncture! Just waiting one more day to see if Fertility Friend confirms, but I've had a definite temp shift and CM change. I don't think I'm going to go back on Clomid. Acupuncture seems to be much more successful. :thumbup:


----------



## redberry

Mommyagain said:


> I don't know when to start testing. Keep your fingers crossed for me please.
> 
> X

Fingers and toes crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## lizard148

redberry said:


> It looks like I've ovulated again too! Hoorah! :happydance: I love you, acupuncture! Just waiting one more day to see if Fertility Friend confirms, but I've had a definite temp shift and CM change. I don't think I'm going to go back on Clomid. Acupuncture seems to be much more successful. :thumbup:

Yay! I'm happy for you! I may have ovulated yesterday too, which I'm not sure how that's possible, since I didn't have an egg in my ultrasound. I had my first positive OPK, and I've NEVER had one before. I was pretty excited, but unsure what was going on, since that was on day 20. Do you think it is possible to ovulate that late in your cycle? I have my progesterone test tomorrow, so we'll see what that says. I didn't check my temp this cycle, and haven't noticed a change in CM. Is there anything else that could cause a positive OPK, besides ovulation? 

Redberry, what day did you ovulate? So, why do you think acupuncture is stressful, if it seems to be working?


----------



## Mommyagain

This is soooo awesome ladies. It seems like our luck might be turning around!!! I think we need to start an I <3 acupuncture thread!! Lol!! I tested this morning and got a bfn...but I'm only on cd24 today. 

I've been cramping (af like) since Saturday. I hope that's a good sign for me. The month I conceived my DS I had af like cramping...


----------



## redberry

lizard148 said:


> redberry said:
> 
> 
> It looks like I've ovulated again too! Hoorah! :happydance: I love you, acupuncture! Just waiting one more day to see if Fertility Friend confirms, but I've had a definite temp shift and CM change. I don't think I'm going to go back on Clomid. Acupuncture seems to be much more successful. :thumbup:
> 
> Yay! I'm happy for you! I may have ovulated yesterday too, which I'm not sure how that's possible, since I didn't have an egg in my ultrasound. I had my first positive OPK, and I've NEVER had one before. I was pretty excited, but unsure what was going on, since that was on day 20. Do you think it is possible to ovulate that late in your cycle? I have my progesterone test tomorrow, so we'll see what that says. I didn't check my temp this cycle, and haven't noticed a change in CM. Is there anything else that could cause a positive OPK, besides ovulation?
> 
> Redberry, what day did you ovulate? So, why do you think acupuncture is stressful, if it seems to be working?Click to expand...

How exciting! It's definitely possible to ovulate that late. This cycle I ovulated on day 19 and last cycle on day 26! Your progesterone blood test won't pick it up though, if you only ovulated yesterday. You need to test 7-10 days after ovulation. I'm going to book a blood test for Friday or Monday.

Clomid itself can cause positive OPKs. That's why I don't use them. I had so many positives the one cycle I used them, and it turned out that I hadn't ovulated. I find the combination of temps and CM testing to be much more helpful and wish I'd started earlier.

Did I say acupuncture was stressful? I don't think so! I did say it was more successful - did you misread, perhaps?


----------



## redberry

Mommyagain said:


> This is soooo awesome ladies. It seems like our luck might be turning around!!! I think we need to start an I <3 acupuncture thread!! Lol!! I tested this morning and got a bfn...but I'm only on cd24 today.
> 
> I've been cramping (af like) since Saturday. I hope that's a good sign for me. The month I conceived my DS I had af like cramping...

I'm so excited! Hopefully we'll all get our BFPs this month!

I'm off to start an acupuncture thread... See you there!

Good luck to you both! :dust:


----------



## Mommyagain

I'm going NUTS wondering if Im prego or not. So far I've had all BFN but I'm hoping it's just early. I am cd25 today. 

Do you ladies know anything about cm? I had ewcm on cd15 and the morning of cd16. When would I ovulate after that...before....during?? My bloodwork was on cd20 so I know it was before that. My progesterone level was 7.something on cd20. Not real high but better than 0.55!!! Ive also been wondering how much my progesterone would've been on cd21. I don't know how fast progesterone rises.

Sorry for rambling... I feel like time is creeping!!!!!


----------



## redberry

Mommyagain said:


> I'm going NUTS wondering if Im prego or not. So far I've had all BFN but I'm hoping it's just early. I am cd25 today.
> 
> Do you ladies know anything about cm? I had ewcm on cd15 and the morning of cd16. When would I ovulate after that...before....during?? My bloodwork was on cd20 so I know it was before that. My progesterone level was 7.something on cd20. Not real high but better than 0.55!!! Ive also been wondering how much my progesterone would've been on cd21. I don't know how fast progesterone rises.
> 
> Sorry for rambling... I feel like time is creeping!!!!!

I think you ovulate on the last day of ewcm, but it also depends on when you see a temp rise. I've no idea how fast progesterone rises, I'm afraid.

Fingers crossed you get your :bfp: this time!


----------



## lizard148

Mommyagain said:


> I'm going NUTS wondering if Im prego or not. So far I've had all BFN but I'm hoping it's just early. I am cd25 today.
> 
> Do you ladies know anything about cm? I had ewcm on cd15 and the morning of cd16. When would I ovulate after that...before....during?? My bloodwork was on cd20 so I know it was before that. My progesterone level was 7.something on cd20. Not real high but better than 0.55!!! Ive also been wondering how much my progesterone would've been on cd21. I don't know how fast progesterone rises.
> 
> Sorry for rambling... I feel like time is creeping!!!!!

Any news yet? I tested today and got a BFN :(. It is still early, only day 27, but I wanted to test anyway. My progesterone was low again this cycle-3.4. Next cycle, I would like to request femara.


----------



## Mommyagain

I'm on cd29 today. I tested yesterday and got a BFN. :( I didnt test this morning, I just couldn't stand seeing another negative test. I think I'm out this month. It seems like a positive result wouldve showed up by now. ( I THINK I ovulated on cd16ish) I know I ovulated but not sure when.


----------



## Mommyagain

Lizard- awww I hope you can get your progesterone up. Mine is lower than what I would like.
X


----------



## Mommyagain

Anything new ladies?? 

Cd31 here and still BFN!! :(


----------



## lizard148

Mommyagain said:


> Anything new ladies??
> 
> Cd31 here and still BFN!! :(

Cd 29 and BFN for me too. :(


----------



## Mommyagain

This is seriously crazy!!! One of us clomid failure ladies needs a BFP... to keep the hope alive!!!


----------



## Mommyagain

Af got me. :( Cd2 for me today. 

Fifth clomid cycle....hope this is the last.


----------



## redberry

Mommyagain said:


> Af got me. :( Cd2 for me today.
> 
> Fifth clomid cycle....hope this is the last.

Good luck!

:hugs: to you both.


----------



## wantabby

So far my experience with clomid hasn't been too great! I took my first dose in March and my ovaries have been over stimulated ever since. :dohh: I did ovulate, but now my ovaries are covered in little cysts. The doc started me on a round of BCP in July, and I go back to see him 8-15 so hopefully this time I will have clear ovaries and can try again! :thumbup: It just stinks that I'm ttc and on BCP now because of clomid.. uggghh!! :growlmad:


----------



## Mommyagain

wantabby said:


> So far my experience with clomid hasn't been too great! I took my first dose in March and my ovaries have been over stimulated ever since. :dohh: I did ovulate, but now my ovaries are covered in little cysts. The doc started me on a round of BCP in July, and I go back to see him 8-15 so hopefully this time I will have clear ovaries and can try again! :thumbup: It just stinks that I'm ttc and on BCP now because of clomid.. uggghh!! :growlmad:

:hugs::hugs:

Hope you get some good news.


----------



## baby4meplease

Morning ladies, I am new to this. I have a 4 year old son and now I am trying to conceive another child for over a year. I tell you this is the hardest thing I've try to do. I started clomid July 28th and went in for my US on the 4th of this month NOTHING :( so my Dr. upped my dose to 150mg. I have to go back in on the 11th to see if I ovulated. I am Xing my figures to see if this works. I am hoping everything works out for everybody. P.S. I do not have a club about the abbreviations so bare with me. Thanks


----------



## baby4meplease

Morning ladies, I am new to this. I have a 4 year old son and now I am trying to conceive another child for over a year. I tell you this is the hardest thing I've try to do. I started clomid July 28th and went in for my US on the 4th of this month NOTHING :( so my Dr. upped my dose to 150mg. I have to go back in on the 11th to see if I ovulated. I am Xing my figures to see if this works. I am hoping everything works out for everybody. P.S. I do not have a clue about the abbreviations so bare with me. Thanks :cry:


----------



## Mommyagain

Good luck baby4meplease.:flower:


----------



## redberry

Hi to the newbies! 

The :witch: got me on Friday - bang on time. Oddly, despite my BBT and CM showing that I ovulated, my progesterone blood test only showed 19. I did have a temp dip that day, so maybe that's why. My acupuncturist has told me to take agnus castus, to sort out my progesterone levels, so I'll give that a go. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Mommyagain

We are going to be really close in our cycles this time. I'm on cd6 today. Sorry af came... :(

I have a question for you ladies. I'm only on cd6 today and I'm having signs of ovulation. I'm freaking out a bit. Im getting ewcm already!!! What is going on? I'm taking my clomid (150mg) cd3-7 for this go around. So I take another dose in about an hour and then my final one tomorrow. 

Any ideas? I'm freaking out. We haven't even started bding yet!!


----------



## wantabby

I'm not sure why you would be having EWCM, unless your body is just gearing up for ovulation. :thumbup:

Any time I have EWCM I say BD!! I would rather be safe than sorry!! It can't hurt anything so I say go for it!! :winkwink:


----------



## Mommyagain

Oh I will!! Lol! We just haven't yet because af just stopped. I hope having it this early isn't a bad thing!


----------



## lizard148

Hello everyone!
Day 36, and I just started taking provera. I waited a few extra days, because wanted to retest. Yesterday was a BFN. :( I thought since I had a positive OPK on day 20, I may get a late positive test. I'm feeling sad that I didn't get a positive, but I'm just hoping it will next month. 

Mommyagain, Good luck to you. I'm not sure why you would have EWCM this early.

WantaBaby, I am in a similar situation. My last ultrasound showed a large cyst on my ovary. I am going back on day 2 of my next cycle, and if the cyst is still there, I have to go back on bc. Has your doctor said what you will do after the cysts go away? I am hoping to try a different medication, rather than clomid again...

Good luck to all of you!!


----------



## baby4meplease

Well ladies I am done with my clomid 150mg, and I am having a little cramping on my right side, and EWCM is there for sure. But like I said this is all new for me so I don't know what to think. 
Good luck ladies... This is drivig me nuts :wacko:


----------



## redberry

Mommyagain - I have fertile CM for days and days before I ovulate - just keep jumping on your OH! Let's hope we both get our :bfp:s this time!

Lizard - sorry about your BFN. :hugs: Good luck for your next cycle!


----------



## Mommyagain

I have been wearing out my hubby....TMI. Lol. I feel like it soooo I hope I'm not bding to much. 

I started my opks yesterday. I'm using first response opks. They already have a strong second line but not positive yet. Hope I get my positive in the next few days.

Cd9 for me today. I go for my bloodwork on my 25th birthday so I hope that brings me luck. :)

Good luck ladies...surely one of us will get our BFP soon.


----------



## Mommyagain

Oh, do you ladies think bding every night will harm my chances. I'm feeling like it. We aren't making ourselves or anything. :)


----------



## redberry

My acupuncturist suggested we go for every other night, to allow the sperm time to recover. Not sure though. I read something recently that said that it was better to have sex every night.


----------



## Minno

Ladies, can I ask a question? I am on month 4 of clomid 50mg and currently cd18. We have been Bding like crazy lol. Cycles are about 28/9 days long on clomid but yesterday I got a bit of pinky cm and feel menstrual with all my usual pre-af signs of headaches and spots. Surely AF can't be coming this early?! Or I am ov late as have lots of ewcm today? BD days 6,7,9,11,13,14,16,17 so if I am ov do you think I have a chance of catching it?


----------



## baby4meplease

So I went to see my Dr. after doing the 150mg of clomid and NOTHING!! I did not ovulate at all :( I actually had a breakdown and just cried cried cried. Maybe next time.
Good luck ladies


----------



## redberry

baby4meplease said:


> So I went to see my Dr. after doing the 150mg of clomid and NOTHING!! I did not ovulate at all :( I actually had a breakdown and just cried cried cried. Maybe next time.
> Good luck ladies

So sorry to hear that. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mommyagain

baby4meplease said:


> So I went to see my Dr. after doing the 150mg of clomid and NOTHING!! I did not ovulate at all :( I actually had a breakdown and just cried cried cried. Maybe next time.
> Good luck ladies


Sorry to hear that. :(


----------



## Mommyagain

Minno said:


> Ladies, can I ask a question? I am on month 4 of clomid 50mg and currently cd18. We have been Bding like crazy lol. Cycles are about 28/9 days long on clomid but yesterday I got a bit of pinky cm and feel menstrual with all my usual pre-af signs of headaches and spots. Surely AF can't be coming this early?! Or I am ov late as have lots of ewcm today? BD days 6,7,9,11,13,14,16,17 so if I am ov do you think I have a chance of catching it?

Of course you have a shot. :) The month I got my BFP with my little boy I was sure af was coming. I conceived him on 100mg cd5-9. 

Good luck!!


----------



## jennievictora

clomid failed for me im having ovarian drilling on wednesday x


----------



## Mommyagain

jennievictora said:


> clomid failed for me im having ovarian drilling on wednesday x

:hugs::hugs: 

I actually don't know much about ovarian drilling but good luck!!


----------



## jennievictora

thank you its basiclly that lol they drill holes in the cysts on the ovaries to help make you ovulate :) and there checking my tubes as well :)


----------



## baby4meplease

Mommyagain said:


> baby4meplease said:
> 
> 
> So I went to see my Dr. after doing the 150mg of clomid and NOTHING!! I did not ovulate at all :( I actually had a breakdown and just cried cried cried. Maybe next time.
> Good luck ladies
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that. :(Click to expand...


It's okay I guess, I just think I will take a break for awhile. This can realy stress you out. I'm going to let go and let God


----------



## lizard148

baby4meplease said:


> Mommyagain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby4meplease said:
> 
> 
> So I went to see my Dr. after doing the 150mg of clomid and NOTHING!! I did not ovulate at all :( I actually had a breakdown and just cried cried cried. Maybe next time.
> Good luck ladies
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that. :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's okay I guess, I just think I will take a break for awhile. This can realy stress you out. I'm going to let go and let GodClick to expand...

I'm so sorry that you were so sad...I understand, since I did not ovulate my first couple of times on clomid.

So this cycle, I am trying Femara. Anyone else tried that? I had my day 3 ultrasound yesterday to check for cysts, and I had good news. The large cyst that was on my ovary is now gone!!! I am so happy, and my doctor wants to change things up. I switched meds, and I will try IUI if I have a mature egg on day 14. I am feeling hopeful again that this whole process might lead to a BFP! Anyone else tried IUI? I'm kinda nervous, but hoping that it will work...


----------



## wanting2010

lizard148 said:


> baby4meplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommyagain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby4meplease said:
> 
> 
> So I went to see my Dr. after doing the 150mg of clomid and NOTHING!! I did not ovulate at all :( I actually had a breakdown and just cried cried cried. Maybe next time.
> Good luck ladies
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that. :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's okay I guess, I just think I will take a break for awhile. This can realy stress you out. I'm going to let go and let GodClick to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry that you were so sad...I understand, since I did not ovulate my first couple of times on clomid.
> 
> So this cycle, I am trying Femara. Anyone else tried that? I had my day 3 ultrasound yesterday to check for cysts, and I had good news. The large cyst that was on my ovary is now gone!!! I am so happy, and my doctor wants to change things up. I switched meds, and I will try IUI if I have a mature egg on day 14. I am feeling hopeful again that this whole process might lead to a BFP! Anyone else tried IUI? I'm kinda nervous, but hoping that it will work...Click to expand...

I'm on my second round of Femara. :flower: I didn't ovulate on the first round and I'm currently on CD 8 of the second. I'll be going for my ultrasound on the 22nd so I hope for good news then!! Good luck with the Femara, hon! :hugs: I have found that the side effects with Femara (on 5 mg and 7.5 mg) are practically nonexistent in comparison to Clomid, so I hope you like it!


----------



## redberry

jennievictora said:


> thank you its basiclly that lol they drill holes in the cysts on the ovaries to help make you ovulate :) and there checking my tubes as well :)

They use lasers to make holes in the ovary walls, not specifically in the cysts, to help the eggs release. It only helps if the ovary walls are too thick for the eggs to release properly, which can sometimes be what causes cysts, because the eggs get stuck. Good luck!


----------



## jennievictora

back home four holes in each ovary :) and some clomid x


----------



## redberry

jennievictora said:


> back home four holes in each ovary :) and some clomid x

Feeling nice and bloated? Hope it works! :dust:


----------



## jennievictora

iam so bloated saw my mom yesterday and she was like :o you look about 3 months preg lmao x


----------



## baby4meplease

It sounds like everybody is on the right track.. I can't wait until i see BFP all over the screens. I had an appt on the 22nd, but I am going to just take a break and relax my mind and be start back up in October... Good luck ladies


----------



## redberry

jennievictora said:


> iam so bloated saw my mom yesterday and she was like :o you look about 3 months preg lmao x

Ha! Hopefully you will be in 3 months' time! x


----------



## Mommyagain

Oh my goodness ladies!! Seriously...I'm in love with acupuncture! Cd18 today and I got a positive opk. :) yay! I was starting to think it wasn't going to work this month but lo and behold... I did. 

Sooo thrilled...

Good luck to you ladies.

X


----------



## jennievictora

i hope so :)


----------



## redberry

Mommyagain said:


> Oh my goodness ladies!! Seriously...I'm in love with acupuncture! Cd18 today and I got a positive opk. :) yay! I was starting to think it wasn't going to work this month but lo and behold... I did.
> 
> Sooo thrilled...
> 
> Good luck to you ladies.
> 
> X

Hoorah for acupuncture!


----------



## Mommyagain

How are you ladies doing? Any news?

X


----------



## Mommyagain

Hey ladies, sorry to post again. Just feeling really down all of a sudden. Tomorrow is my 25th b-day and the day my SIL picked to have her third child. I thought for sure I would have my bfp by now. I don't really care for my SIL and the jealousy I'm feeling doesn't help. I know I'm going to have to go to the hospital and plaster a smile on my face. But tonight I'm not feeling up to it.

I'm not generally this jealous of other ladies having babies....I just don't have a ton of love for this particular lady. 

Sorry for the pity party over here. Just needed a "listening" ear.


----------



## redberry

Mommyagain said:


> Hey ladies, sorry to post again. Just feeling really down all of a sudden. Tomorrow is my 25th b-day and the day my SIL picked to have her third child. I thought for sure I would have my bfp by now. I don't really care for my SIL and the jealousy I'm feeling doesn't help. I know I'm going to have to go to the hospital and plaster a smile on my face. But tonight I'm not feeling up to it.
> 
> I'm not generally this jealous of other ladies having babies....I just don't have a ton of love for this particular lady.
> 
> Sorry for the pity party over here. Just needed a "listening" ear.

I know EXACTLY how you feel. My brother's girlfriend is due on 5th November, and I really don't get on with her. It's only her first child (his second), but I'm 35 and I've never been pregnant and she's only 19 and I don't think she'll make a very good mother. I'm sure she only wants her baby as a fashion accessory, and that drives me mad. I'm really dreading having to be nice to her when the baby comes. She knows I'd be nice to any baby and I think she's going to use that to her advantage.

It's hard enough seeing her with her bump. I told my brother how I felt about being around her, and I've done my best to avoid her, but it hasn't always been possible. I feel like family gatherings have been ruined for me by her and her bump being there. 

I think you just need to be honest and explain how you feel. Surely your family understands how hard it is for you? Your SIL must know that you would find it hard to be happy for her without feeling sad for yourself.

I hope it isn't too traumatic for you, and that you get your BFP really, really soon! 

Sending you loads of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

hi can i join you ladies ttc conceive our first was put on provera to start af. i have a question what do they test to see if you are ovulating?


----------



## Mommyagain

Redberry- it's nice to know I'm not alone in my feelings. Very few people even know I'm ttc let alone how hard it's been. I had a good cry this morning but at this moment I'm ok. When they brought the baby out and was showing her behind the glass my little boy says "I want a baby brother" in front of everyone. It was hard enough but at that I about lost it.

It is sooo hard dealing with these feelings....

I hope you get a bfp soon...you deserve it.


----------



## Mommyagain

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> hi can i join you ladies ttc conceive our first was put on provera to start af. i have a question what do they test to see if you are ovulating?

Of course. Are you going to be taking clomid? I get bloodwork on cd21 to see if I'm ovulating.


----------



## baby4meplease

Hello ladies, just trying to keep in touch.. I have no news because I stop going to see my Doctor. I was starting to get down and out :cry: stressing over getting pregnant. I am wishing everybody the best & :bfp:.. GOOD LUCK LADIES :dust:!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redberry

Mommyagain said:


> Redberry- it's nice to know I'm not alone in my feelings. Very few people even know I'm ttc let alone how hard it's been. I had a good cry this morning but at this moment I'm ok. When they brought the baby out and was showing her behind the glass my little boy says "I want a baby brother" in front of everyone. It was hard enough but at that I about lost it.
> 
> It is sooo hard dealing with these feelings....
> 
> I hope you get a bfp soon...you deserve it.

Thanks very much.

This is such a difficult journey, isn't it? And it's hard to share what's going on with some people. Those who haven't been through it just don't understand the emotional trauma we're going through.

I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. I'm sure you deserve a bfp too, and hope you get it really soon. :hugs:


----------



## redberry

baby4meplease said:


> Hello ladies, just trying to keep in touch.. I have no news because I stop going to see my Doctor. I was starting to get down and out :cry: stressing over getting pregnant. I am wishing everybody the best & :bfp:.. GOOD LUCK LADIES :dust:!!!!!!!!!

Hi baby4me,

Sorry to hear you're down at the moment. We all know the feeling. Try to stay positive! We'll get our bfps soon! :hugs:


----------



## Mommyagain

Well ladies bad news. I thought I ovulated for sure because I got a positive opk on cd18 and had lots of ewcm. But my cd21 progesterone level was only 4.something. :( I have an appt in September to discuss my options. Im feeling stressed because I know I can't afford to spend thousands per cycle...


----------



## lizard148

Mommyagain said:


> Well ladies bad news. I thought I ovulated for sure because I got a positive opk on cd18 and had lots of ewcm. But my cd21 progesterone level was only 4.something. :( I have an appt in September to discuss my options. Im feeling stressed because I know I can't afford to spend thousands per cycle...

So sorry to hear about the low progesterone level. I have always had low progesterone as well, and my doctor said it was possible to ovulate if you progesterone is more than 3.5, but it is not likely. Last cycle I had a similar situation. On day 20, I had a positive OPK, but then my progesterone level was only 3.4. :( 

Has your doctor told you than you can only be on clomid/femara for 6 cycles? At my last ultrasound, my doctor said that. This is my 4th cycle, so I'm hoping it happens, b/c I don't want to have to take a "break from trying" after 6 cycles. I'm also wondering what comes next, if it doesn't work after 6 cycles.


----------



## lizard148

I just saw this song posted on another person's message. It is amazing, so I thought I'd share it with you in case you didn't already see it posted:

"I Would Die For That" by Kellie Coffey
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqfGqOx2iDQ&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## shouzhi

I am now on cd3 and will be starting 150mg soon! Wish me luck.


----------



## lizard148

shouzhi said:


> I am now on cd3 and will be starting 150mg soon! Wish me luck.

Good luck! 

Today I go in for my first IUI. I had a positive OPK last night and this morning. I'm hoping the first time will be the last time!! :)


----------



## wanting2010

Mommyagain said:


> Well ladies bad news. I thought I ovulated for sure because I got a positive opk on cd18 and had lots of ewcm. But my cd21 progesterone level was only 4.something. :( I have an appt in September to discuss my options. Im feeling stressed because I know I can't afford to spend thousands per cycle...

I'm sorry, that's so disappointing! I know how you feel hon and it's a scary place to be. I did 3 cycles of 150 mg of Clomid and I ovulated on two, so I thought for sure I would ovulate on the third. When I didn't, I was just totally surprised and devastated. Since then I've moved on to an RE and hope to start injectables soon, which is a whole nother ball game in terms of price and it scares the crap out of me. My RE quoted about $1500 give or take for a cycle of injectables (includes monitoring and the price of meds), and the thought of paying that much and still coming out empty handed makes me sick. UGH. :hugs:



lizard148 said:


> Mommyagain said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies bad news. I thought I ovulated for sure because I got a positive opk on cd18 and had lots of ewcm. But my cd21 progesterone level was only 4.something. :( I have an appt in September to discuss my options. Im feeling stressed because I know I can't afford to spend thousands per cycle...
> 
> So sorry to hear about the low progesterone level. I have always had low progesterone as well, and my doctor said it was possible to ovulate if you progesterone is more than 3.5, but it is not likely. Last cycle I had a similar situation. On day 20, I had a positive OPK, but then my progesterone level was only 3.4. :(
> 
> Has your doctor told you than you can only be on clomid/femara for 6 cycles? At my last ultrasound, my doctor said that. This is my 4th cycle, so I'm hoping it happens, b/c I don't want to have to take a "break from trying" after 6 cycles. I'm also wondering what comes next, if it doesn't work after 6 cycles.Click to expand...

I've tried Clomid and Femara and my next step is injectables. :hugs:


----------



## Mommyagain

The doc and nurse were WRONG!! They insisted that dpo wouldn't make a difference. But I insisted they needed to redraw my blood. They did on cd24. And I just got the results back of my second test. It showed a level of 9.something!!! Yay!! 

This just goes to show docs don't always know everything.

Oh, and I have 7 cycles prescribed (on my cd27 of my fifth cycle). I have an appt sept 15...not sure if he will keep me on clomid. They mentioned referring me out.


----------



## Mommyagain

shouzhi said:


> I am now on cd3 and will be starting 150mg soon! Wish me luck.


Good luck!!


----------



## lizard148

Mommyagain said:


> The doc and nurse were WRONG!! They insisted that dpo wouldn't make a difference. But I insisted they needed to redraw my blood. They did on cd24. And I just got the results back of my second test. It showed a level of 9.something!!! Yay!!
> 
> This just goes to show docs don't always know everything.
> 
> Oh, and I have 7 cycles prescribed (on my cd27 of my fifth cycle). I have an appt sept 15...not sure if he will keep me on clomid. They mentioned referring me out.

I'm so glad that your progesterone level was higher! I hope that means good news for you. Since clomid is not working, maybe you should ask to try femara? It seems to be working better for me. 

So I have been feeling really dizzy today. This morning, I was teaching preschool, and I was sitting in my rocking chair, and when I got up, I almost fell on my students! LOL I was so surprised, but then it continued to happen throughout the day. Has anyone heard of this being a sign of pregnancy? I did some research, and it said during the 1st trimester "dizziness is due to the rising hormones that cause your blood vessels to relax and widen. This helps increase the blood flow to your baby, but it slows the return of the blood in the veins to you. This causes your blood pressure to be lower than usual, which can reduce the blood flow to your brain, temporarily causing dizziness." I am hoping for a BFP!!


----------



## wantabby

Dr. Called... I apparently have a lot of little cysts, and my CD 21 results are 2.2.. :cry: So I'm guessing I'm out...


----------



## Mommyagain

Sorry Liz but I'm not sure. Hope it is a pregnancy symptom for you though!!

Wantabby: awww Hun, sorry about your news. :(

Just an update: cd32 today. I had a single streak of red blood in my cm yesterday yesterday was about 12dpo). I tested bfn this morning. I'm going crazy wondering if it was IB or some weird fluke. I've never had blood in my cm other than when af arrived. This was completely different than what af blood looks like. My cm was creamy white with just the streak. I wouldn't have ever noticed it if I wasn't checking my cp and cm. 

Tomorrow is my 7 yr wedding anniversary. It would be beyond amazing to get a bfp but I'm guessing probably not.


----------



## lizard148

Mommyagain said:


> Sorry Liz but I'm not sure. Hope it is a pregnancy symptom for you though!!
> 
> Wantabby: awww Hun, sorry about your news. :(
> 
> Just an update: cd32 today. I had a single streak of red blood in my cm yesterday yesterday was about 12dpo). I tested bfn this morning. I'm going crazy wondering if it was IB or some weird fluke. I've never had blood in my cm other than when af arrived. This was completely different than what af blood looks like. My cm was creamy white with just the streak. I wouldn't have ever noticed it if I wasn't checking my cp and cm.
> 
> Tomorrow is my 7 yr wedding anniversary. It would be beyond amazing to get a bfp but I'm guessing probably not.

Any news yet? I was just thinking about you and wondering if you had tested again. Good luck!!


----------



## redberry

Just back from a week's holiday. 

Good luck Lizard and Mommyagain! 

Lizard, my sister's first pregnancy symptom was dizziness...


----------



## Mommyagain

Liz- af got me yesterday and it's BAD. So I'm now on cd2 of my sixth clomid cycle. I really though I would be prego by now. :( I'm feeling really down and at the moment I almost feel like giving up because I feel like what's the use.

I do have appt next Thursday to talk about other options but feeling down about that even because I'm afraid we won't be able to afford other options. I'm not doing my acupuncture and herbs this month b/c of cost and it's draining trying to remember to take your meds up to 10 times a day and keeping them separate and not eating. So on and so on.

Sorry in such a bad mood.


----------



## baby4meplease

Mommyagain said:


> Liz- af got me yesterday and it's BAD. So I'm now on cd2 of my sixth clomid cycle. I really though I would be prego by now. :( I'm feeling really down and at the moment I almost feel like giving up because I feel like what's the use.
> 
> I do have appt next Thursday to talk about other options but feeling down about that even because I'm afraid we won't be able to afford other options. I'm not doing my acupuncture and herbs this month b/c of cost and it's draining trying to remember to take your meds up to 10 times a day and keeping them separate and not eating. So on and so on.
> 
> Sorry in such a bad mood.

I completly understand. I stopped the "baby making" thing.. It was driving me crazy.. It was costing me over 802 dollars a month on appointments alone, I was spending around 50-60 dollars on meds.. It is such a stressful thing... I just hope that we all get the answer that we have been waiting for... I will continue going back to my Dr. next month. I want to give myself a break... 
:dust: to everyone


----------



## baby4meplease

80 dollars not 802.. I would never get pregnant spending 802 dollars... hehehehe.. I am not Beyonce


----------



## baby4meplease

Mommyagain said:


> Sorry Liz but I'm not sure. Hope it is a pregnancy symptom for you though!!
> 
> Wantabby: awww Hun, sorry about your news. :(
> 
> Just an update: cd32 today. I had a single streak of red blood in my cm yesterday yesterday was about 12dpo). I tested bfn this morning. I'm going crazy wondering if it was IB or some weird fluke. I've never had blood in my cm other than when af arrived. This was completely different than what af blood looks like. My cm was creamy white with just the streak. I wouldn't have ever noticed it if I wasn't checking my cp and cm.
> 
> Tomorrow is my 7 yr wedding anniversary. It would be beyond amazing to get a bfp but I'm guessing probably not.


:happydance: congrats on the 7 years...


----------



## lizard148

CD 25 today. I tested (early) and it was BFN. I am being optimistic and saying that was a good thing that it was negative, b/c that means the HCG injection is out of my system. The doc. said that if I tested too early, I would get a false positive b/c the HCG injection is the same hormone that pregnancy tests detect. I plan on testing every day, until Monday. I am very hopeful this cycle. Luckily I have a Dollar Tree just a couple blocks away from my house, and Pregnancy tests are only a dollar there (OPK are $1 too!) Good luck to you all!!


----------



## redberry

Mommyagain said:


> Liz- af got me yesterday and it's BAD. So I'm now on cd2 of my sixth clomid cycle. I really though I would be prego by now. :( I'm feeling really down and at the moment I almost feel like giving up because I feel like what's the use.
> 
> I do have appt next Thursday to talk about other options but feeling down about that even because I'm afraid we won't be able to afford other options. I'm not doing my acupuncture and herbs this month b/c of cost and it's draining trying to remember to take your meds up to 10 times a day and keeping them separate and not eating. So on and so on.
> 
> Sorry in such a bad mood.

I know just how you feel. I'm on such a downer today too. I'm 12DPO and my temp just dropped below the coverline, so I'm out for sure. I can't afford to keep the acupuncture up and I'm finding it really hard to stick to my healthy eating at the moment. I keep reaching for chocolate and pizza instead. I'm not overweight, but I was trying to eat healthily. I don't eat enough fruit and veg! I'm still taking my vitamins, but I swapped to a cheaper version, and I've now been told to take royal jelly as well as the agnus castus, which just makes it more expensive again. I've just been made redundant and I've had reduced income over the summer, so it's not ideal.

I can't decide whether to go back on the Clomid or not and I've been told there's an 18 month wait for IVF. I feel like giving up and admitting defeat too.

Sorry to answer your message with my own misery, rather than encouragement, but I'm just feeling so flat at the moment.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you!


----------



## lizard148

Redberry,
I'm sorry you are feeling down...fertility problems can be really expensive. I spent $85 on my at the pharmacy a couple weeks ago b/c my insurance doesn't cover fertility medications! 

If clomid isn't working, can you talk to your doctor about other medications? Do people in your area use femara or meformin? I've heard that combining clomid and metformin can have better results than clomid alone. Also, do people in your area do IUI (artifical insemination)? Maybe there wouldn't be such a long wait to try that. Good luck, and I'll be thinking of you. Let us know what you decide to do!!
Liz


----------



## Mommyagain

Liz- hope this is it!!! One of us clomid failure girls really needs a BFP. To keep the morale up. :) good luck!!! Let us know how it goes. Oh, and I keep a stash of dollar store hpt's too but I personally haven't had luck with the dollar store opks.

Redberry- I know what you mean about acupuncture getting expensive. I'm not doing the herbs or acupuncture this month. Just clomid and opks. Maybe things will turn around for us soon!!

I want my June 2012 baby...


----------



## katejo

I hope its okay that I jump in. I took clomid last cycle for the first time. 50 mg cd 5-9 plus metformin1000 mg. My 7dpo progesterone was 9.1 resulting in a bfn. I discussed with my doc about upping my dose to 100mg and she agreed but only after an ultrasound because my period came on really heavy and full of clots. Well she found a large cyst on my right ovary. 7 cm. A cyst 7.6 or bigger would require surgery so now im left to chose between surgery to remove it or birth control for at least two months to hopefully shrink it. Then she wants to try 100 mg with a trigger shot. Im so afraid to try it again. I asked about femara and she brushed me off. I feel like a clomid failure for sure!


----------



## baby4meplease

Welcome Katejo, I don't mind at all, I think it is good that we can share. We can learn from each other, also it feels good to get support from other women that are going through the same things. 
OAN: Just when I was giving up on having my baby, :af: my "friend" came to visit me... All by herself no medicine, nothing.. I am so happy and hopefully... I guess I will go back to my doctor at the end of this month.... Yay!!! Let's cross are fingers for :bfp:

:dust: for everyone


----------



## baby4meplease

_"our fingers"_ so about t he typo


----------



## redberry

lizard148 said:


> Redberry,
> I'm sorry you are feeling down...fertility problems can be really expensive. I spent $85 on my at the pharmacy a couple weeks ago b/c my insurance doesn't cover fertility medications!
> 
> If clomid isn't working, can you talk to your doctor about other medications? Do people in your area use femara or meformin? I've heard that combining clomid and metformin can have better results than clomid alone. Also, do people in your area do IUI (artifical insemination)? Maybe there wouldn't be such a long wait to try that. Good luck, and I'll be thinking of you. Let us know what you decide to do!!
> Liz

Thanks, Liz. My GP is useless and my gynae is even worse. I've tried discussing other options, but they just brush me off. It's very frustrating. I'll try my GP again and see what he says.

No-one's talked to me about IUI, but I'm waiting for an outpatient appt to discuss IVF, so maybe they'll talk to me about it then. I'll ask then.

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## redberry

Mommyagain said:


> Liz- hope this is it!!! One of us clomid failure girls really needs a BFP. To keep the morale up. :) good luck!!! Let us know how it goes. Oh, and I keep a stash of dollar store hpt's too but I personally haven't had luck with the dollar store opks.
> 
> Redberry- I know what you mean about acupuncture getting expensive. I'm not doing the herbs or acupuncture this month. Just clomid and opks. Maybe things will turn around for us soon!!
> 
> I want my June 2012 baby...

I hope so! I can't take much more of this. :-(


----------



## Mommyagain

Me neither Redberry...


----------



## Mommyagain

Welcome Katejo. :)


----------



## wantabby

How is everyone today??

I think I ovulated according to my FF && my temp increase.. :thumbup: 
I think it occured CD19/20ish and that is why my CD21 progesterone came back so low.. So now I am just hoping & praying we caught the egg!! I have been dizzy since 7DPO, increased hunger/thirst, reflux/heartburn, and I do NOT have sore boobs, which is strange because I always have them before :witch: shows.. I also had AF type cramps 7&8DPO and none today... 

I also tested yesterday :blush: silly I know.. and I think all I got was an Evap.. :growlmad: but it is still there this A.M.. don't they usually dissapear?? 

GL & FX'd for all you ladies!! :dust:


----------



## redberry

I had my last acupuncture session today, and my acupuncturist has made me feel a bit better. She told me to try and focus on the positive, be grateful for what I have (cycles, periods, ovulation etc) and visualise myself pregnant and with a child. She suggested getting the books 'The Fertile Female' by Julia Indichova and 'The Secret' by Rhonda Byrne. I'll try just about anything at this point, so here we go...


----------



## Nightnurse

Have any of you ladies thought about using Soy Isoflavones? there is this thread i on here if you are interested

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid-412.html


----------



## lizard148

Anyone have good news? I don't... :( Day 30 for me and no BFP. I'm really disappointed this month...I really thought it was going to happen. I started Provera today, so hopefully AF will come soon so I can start my next cycle. I am thinking about trying acupuncture this cycle. I found a chiropractic clinic in my town that does it.


----------



## Mommyagain

Wantababy- any news???

Cd8 here...6th clomid cycle. Under a ton of stress so not sure if I will ovulate. And even if I do I don't know if we will get to bd. My DS is very sick and has been for weeks. Docs can't figure out what's wrong. Not getting any sleep and of course worried sick.


----------



## wantabby

I'm still waiting.. I am 14 DPO and my temps are staying elevated.. I took another test yeasterday.. BFN.. I usually have 14-16 day LP's so I won't be "late" till Friday.. If my temps stay up I will test again Sat. 

I now have sore boobs, they came Sat...


----------



## redberry

Mommyagain said:


> Wantababy- any news???
> 
> Cd8 here...6th clomid cycle. Under a ton of stress so not sure if I will ovulate. And even if I do I don't know if we will get to bd. My DS is very sick and has been for weeks. Docs can't figure out what's wrong. Not getting any sleep and of course worried sick.

Sorry to hear that, Mommyagain. Hope things get better for you soon. :hugs: xx


----------



## Mommyagain

Oddly enough ladies I ended up with the highest progesterone level I've ever had. It was 13.96. I thought I for sure wouldn't ovulate because of all the stress. I'm on cd24 today and this is my last clomid cycle. My doc called today and said he was referring me out if I wasn't pregnant this cycle. I hope I am. Please keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## Mommyagain

wantabby said:


> I'm still waiting.. I am 14 DPO and my temps are staying elevated.. I took another test yeasterday.. BFN.. I usually have 14-16 day LP's so I won't be "late" till Friday.. If my temps stay up I will test again Sat.
> 
> I now have sore boobs, they came Sat...

Did you get your BFP?


----------



## wantabby

hey ladies.. :witch: got me on September 17th.. I had a doc appointment and I had residual cysts left from my past clomid cycle so I'm not medicated this round. I'm on CD 12 at the moment. hoping to ovulate soon!!


----------



## lizard148

Mommyagain said:


> Oddly enough ladies I ended up with the highest progesterone level I've ever had. It was 13.96. I thought I for sure wouldn't ovulate because of all the stress. I'm on cd24 today and this is my last clomid cycle. My doc called today and said he was referring me out if I wasn't pregnant this cycle. I hope I am. Please keep your fingers crossed for me.

Good luck to you! I'm glad your progesterone level was higher. If you doctor has to refer you to someone else, at least that person may have other ideas on what to do, and that might help. Let us know how your tests going, and hopefully you will get a BFP!! :) 

Today is CD 12. I go in for an ultrasound tomorrow, and then IUI on Sunday if I have a mature follicule. I'm hoping for a good ultrasound like I had last month. 

Yesterday one of my students' parents asked me if I had any children. I am so tired of having to say "no," so I just blurted out "I can't have children right now, but I would really like to." I can't believe I said that to someone I really didn't even know. It's just so hard right now.... I do think my new med (Femara) has helped. I'm not as emotional as I was on clomid, so that's good! I hope someone gets a BFP to give us all some hope!!


----------



## Mommyagain

wantabby said:


> hey ladies.. :witch: got me on September 17th.. I had a doc appointment and I had residual cysts left from my past clomid cycle so I'm not medicated this round. I'm on CD 12 at the moment. hoping to ovulate soon!!

Awww I'm sorry about the cysts. :( I'll keep my fingers crossed for a nice eggy for you. :)


----------



## wantabby

Mommyagain said:

> Awww I'm sorry about the cysts. :( I'll keep my fingers crossed for a nice eggy for you. :)

Thank you! I will keep you updated a little better.. :haha: 

Congradulations on ovulating!! :hugs: any SS??


----------



## Mommyagain

Lizard: let us know how the u/s goes! My fingers are crossed! Grow follies grow!
Yeah I've blurted out stuff I've regretted. My MIL doesn't know we are ttc. We were sitting in the maternity ward waiting room waiting for my SIL to give birth. (I don't particularly like my SIL, she is very fake in my opinion) Anyhow, my hubby says he wants a house full of kids! Well I'm upset anyways because of where I was and it was also my cd21 so I was nervous about what my bloodwork was going to say. I blurted out "well good luck with that" in a not very nice way. I felt bad afterwards. So we all say things we wish we hadn't! Lol!

I took a hpt and an opk this morning. The opk wasn't positive but it had a decent second line and the hpt I'm not sure about. I think it has an evap. I've looked at it tons today! Its a cheap dollar store test. The line is sooo faint that I can't tell if there is color.


----------



## Mommyagain

wantabby said:


> Mommyagain said:
> 
> Awww I'm sorry about the cysts. :( I'll keep my fingers crossed for a nice eggy for you. :)
> 
> Thank you! I will keep you updated a little better.. :haha:
> 
> Congradulations on ovulating!! :hugs: any SS??Click to expand...

I don't have any symptoms that scream "your pregnant". :( I'm not feeling confident.

I really hope you have good ovulation this month. We are all rooting for you! One of us clomid failure chicks need a BFP to keep the morale up! Lol!


----------



## wantabby

I agree!! I hope it's all of our turn for BFP's!!

Alot of ladies say they don't have near as many "symptoms" the month they actually do get there BFP, so don't give up! We have to stay positive!! :thumbup:


----------



## lizard148

Mommyagain said:


> Lizard: let us know how the u/s goes! My fingers are crossed! Grow follies grow!
> Yeah I've blurted out stuff I've regretted. My MIL doesn't know we are ttc. We were sitting in the maternity ward waiting room waiting for my SIL to give birth. (I don't particularly like my SIL, she is very fake in my opinion) Anyhow, my hubby says he wants a house full of kids! Well I'm upset anyways because of where I was and it was also my cd21 so I was nervous about what my bloodwork was going to say. I blurted out "well good luck with that" in a not very nice way. I felt bad afterwards. So we all say things we wish we hadn't! Lol!
> 
> I took a hpt and an opk this morning. The opk wasn't positive but it had a decent second line and the hpt I'm not sure about. I think it has an evap. I've looked at it tons today! Its a cheap dollar store test. The line is sooo faint that I can't tell if there is color.

I was wondering what day your were on when you did the hpt and opk on the same day. I've never done both on the same day before. Did you do that b/c you thought you could be pregnant or have a late ovulation? Also what is a evap? Have you taken any more tests?? Sorry for all of the questions.... Good luck to you!!

Wantababy-have you ovulated yet this cycle? are they doing anything about the cysts? When I had a cyst from my clomid cycles, they said I may have had to go back on birth control to get rid of them, but mine went away on their own. Good luck to you!!


----------



## Mommyagain

I took the opk and hpt 9dpo. I did it because I've read opks can be used as a hpt. 

Today is cd26 and I'm about 10dpo. I took four tests this morning. The digi was bfn but 2/3 dollar store tests had lines. The lines were thick as if not thicker than the control line but are light. They seem to have color. I'm not sure if they are evaps or not. What are the chances of getting 2 good evaps in the same morning? This is driving me crazy! I'm probably not pregnant. 

I called my doc this morning and they refused to do bloodwork! :( They said it was to early!


----------



## wantabby

lizard148 said:

> Wantababy-have you ovulated yet this cycle? are they doing anything about the cysts? When I had a cyst from my clomid cycles, they said I may have had to go back on birth control to get rid of them, but mine went away on their own. Good luck to you!!

Mid cycle in Aug I had a scan done and I had 3.3mm cyst on my right and 1.7 on my left. When I went for my next scan to see if I could take Clomid again the one on the left was gone and the one on the right was smaller, so he didn't give me anything. He has given me BCP before to help get rid of them (July 11'). I guess he just figured they would dissolve on there own?:shrug:

I did some research on the internet and found that ACV (apple cider vinegar the unfiltered kind) helps to get rid of cysts, as well as castor oil packs. So I have been doing them both. I go in for my next appointment November 7th he plans to re-scan my ovaries and increase my dose of Clomid to 100mg. Hopefully I will be preggo by then and not have to worry about all that!! :winkwink:

I am currently on CD 17 and I had a temp dip (like ovulation) and my CM has been watery with EWCM mixed in.. So I think ovulation is very close!! :happydance: fingers crossed it will happen SOON!! 


Mommyagain ~ Any news?? Keep your head up! It's going to happen for all of us!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mommyagain

I'm on cd29 (About 13dpo). I have been testing since 9dpo and I've gotten faint thick lines on dollar store tests but bfn on FRER. I don't know if I trust them. I won't get (yeah right) excited until I get a positive on a better brand. 
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=274308&d=1317660819

What do you all think?

Evap?? I'm scared to hope!


----------



## wantabby

I played with it.. I def see a thick like.. just not sure about the color.. how long did the like take to appear?

It's looking promising for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mommyagain

Within the ten minute time limit. And I have at least 5 other tests that have similar lines since 10dpo. But with the FRER saying bfn it makes me doubt it. I'm not letting myself get excited.

I have all my tests posted in the ttc forum if you want to take a peek.


----------



## Mommyagain

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=274310&d=1317660843

Can you tweak this one too wantabby?


----------



## wantabby

What about this? I'm new to "tweaking" :haha:


----------



## Mommyagain

wantabby said:


> View attachment 274431
> What about this? I'm new to "tweaking" :haha:


Thank you! I have no idea how to do it! :)


----------



## Mommyagain

:sad2::sad2::sad2:Af came in the middle of the night!:cry:


----------



## wantabby

Awww!! :hugs: I'm so sorry!! It looked so promising too!! :cry:


----------



## Mommyagain

I thought they had to be BFP! :( I don't recommend dollar store hpt after this.


----------



## wantabby

me either.. the past two cycles I have used them and got lines similar to yours.. Only mine showed up after the 10 min window, so I knew they were evps.. :growlmad:


----------



## Mommyagain

I have used countless ones. I've gotten evaps before but they didnt look like these and they showed up after the test was dry. Oh well! :( At least I have my FS appt coming up and maybe we can get something else going!


----------



## wantabby

Good luck!! My next appt is November 7th as well!! Hopefully we will both get some answers!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nightnurse

Nightnurse said:


> Have any of you ladies thought about using Soy Isoflavones? there is this thread i on here if you are interested
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid-412.html

Some ladies are still getting their BFP'S on this, wonder if its really the soy?


----------



## baby4meplease

Hello ladies it's been a long time since I been on here... Clomid has not worked AT ALL for me.. So my Dr. has moved me to trigger shots... I am so scared and nervous not to mention they cost 400 dollars... oh I pray it works for us.. I'm starting to lose it... 

:dust: FOR EVERYONE


----------



## wantabby

baby4meplease said:


> Hello ladies it's been a long time since I been on here... Clomid has not worked AT ALL for me.. So my Dr. has moved me to trigger shots... I am so scared and nervous not to mention they cost 400 dollars... oh I pray it works for us.. I'm starting to lose it...
> 
> :dust: FOR EVERYONE

Good luck to you!!! I hope it works for you!! Keep us posted! I will be hopefully starting my 3rd round of Clomid sometime this month!! I hope it works.. he plans to move me up to 100mg! yikes!


----------



## Lizzy444

baby4meplease said:


> Hello ladies it's been a long time since I been on here... Clomid has not worked AT ALL for me.. So my Dr. has moved me to trigger shots... I am so scared and nervous not to mention they cost 400 dollars... oh I pray it works for us.. I'm starting to lose it...
> 
> :dust: FOR EVERYONE

Clomid did not work for me either, AT ALL. We did 5 cycles of it, from 50 to 150. Boo! We're now on injections, too - Follistim and a trigger. Are you you doing the trigger with anything else....a FSH or Clomid? 

I'll pray this works for you! I know how it feels to feel like you're losing it; I've been there a ton :(


----------



## Mommyagain

Haven't been on b&b much lately. Feeling down. I had my FS appt nov 7. They checked my hubbies sperm and it was normal. So on cd3 I go in for bloodwork and an u/s on cd14. After getting my results they back they will recommend on how to proceed. They are thinking Femera and IUI will be a good starting place. 

I'm feeling stressed about money. My appt cost $200 and they said the IUI and Femera would run about $1,000 per cycle. We aren't poor and can more than afford to raise more kids. But I'm not sure if we can afford to make the babies. We can do 1 or 2 cycles but after that money is going to start getting tight. I'm so scared we are going to run out of money before we can conceive!


----------



## baby4meplease

Lizzy444 said:


> baby4meplease said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies it's been a long time since I been on here... Clomid has not worked AT ALL for me.. So my Dr. has moved me to trigger shots... I am so scared and nervous not to mention they cost 400 dollars... oh I pray it works for us.. I'm starting to lose it...
> 
> :dust: FOR EVERYONE
> 
> Clomid did not work for me either, AT ALL. We did 5 cycles of it, from 50 to 150. Boo! We're now on injections, too - Follistim and a trigger. Are you you doing the trigger with anything else....a FSH or Clomid?
> 
> I'll pray this works for you! I know how it feels to feel like you're losing it; I've been there a ton :(Click to expand...

I don't start my shots until I go to a class first.. I guess the shots are a big ole deal. How does the shots feel?? were you scared?? I am scare that I will have twins or that it won't work. I can't handle all the stress.. Please keep in touch with me, it is hard founding other women that are doing shots. my email is [email protected].. if you don't mind you can tell me all about it. I would like to have another person to talk too


----------



## baby4meplease

wantabby said:


> baby4meplease said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies it's been a long time since I been on here... Clomid has not worked AT ALL for me.. So my Dr. has moved me to trigger shots... I am so scared and nervous not to mention they cost 400 dollars... oh I pray it works for us.. I'm starting to lose it...
> 
> :dust: FOR EVERYONE
> 
> Good luck to you!!! I hope it works for you!! Keep us posted! I will be hopefully starting my 3rd round of Clomid sometime this month!! I hope it works.. he plans to move me up to 100mg! yikes!Click to expand...

Thanks and i will keep my fingers crossed for you..


----------



## baby4meplease

So today was my appointment starting my tigger shots.. So I am waiting for the :witch: to come, then day 5 I start my birth control for 3 weeks, then the BC will make another period come then day 3 I get my shots.. I am so scared... She told me that there is a 20% chance of :oneofeach: ... But I guess 2 is better then none!!! I am keeping my fingers crossed and praying for everyone :dust: ladies we can do this.. BABY FOR EVERYONE IN 2012


----------



## wantabby

baby4me ~ how has it been going? how exciting that you are on your way to your BFP!! I hope everything goes just as planned for you!! 

I am 12dpo today and feeling crampy, so I will either have a BFP, or be starting my 100mg Clomid soon.. he gave me my prescription a week or so ago, everything looked in order and cyst free!! here's to hoping this month is it!! GL to all you ladies!! :flower: 

mommyagain~ we haven't heard anything in a while.. how are you?


----------



## baby4meplease

wantabby said:


> baby4me ~ how has it been going? how exciting that you are on your way to your BFP!! I hope everything goes just as planned for you!!
> 
> I am 12dpo today and feeling crampy, so I will either have a BFP, or be starting my 100mg Clomid soon.. he gave me my prescription a week or so ago, everything looked in order and cyst free!! here's to hoping this month is it!! GL to all you ladies!! :flower:
> 
> mommyagain~ we haven't heard anything in a while.. how are you?

I hope all is well with you and I pray everything goes your way. When do you test or go back to your Dr?


----------



## Helena_

hi! New here

I was put on 50mg of Clomid and based off of opks and temps I.did not ov. So I started provera early and will be on 100mg plus metformin. Really hoping this works but I have my doubts...


----------



## Lily7

Hi can I join? I am going for my clomid scan tomorrow cd11 and I am petrified they are going to say it hasnt worked again, I am on 150 mg this time, it is my 4th round and the doc said he isnt prepared to let me try 200mg, he said if it doesnt work this time it is likely not going to work at all and they will have to look at whats next? can anyone shed any light on whats next? Thanks and best wishes to all.


----------



## wanting2010

Lily7 said:


> Hi can I join? I am going for my clomid scan tomorrow cd11 and I am petrified they are going to say it hasnt worked again, I am on 150 mg this time, it is my 4th round and the doc said he isnt prepared to let me try 200mg, he said if it doesnt work this time it is likely not going to work at all and they will have to look at whats next? can anyone shed any light on whats next? Thanks and best wishes to all.

I tried 5mg and 7.5 mg of Femara after Clomid, then moved on to injectables. :flower:


----------



## baby4meplease

Helena_Lynn said:


> hi! New here
> 
> I was put on 50mg of Clomid and based off of opks and temps I.did not ov. So I started provera early and will be on 100mg plus metformin. Really hoping this works but I have my doubts...

Welcome, How are you doing? Well I did 3 rounds of clomid and nothing at al happened, I went all the way to 150mg and still nothing. So my doctor is starting me on Menopur/trigger shots. I hope this works.. Trying to have a baby is suppost to be easy :( But I wish you luck


----------



## baby4meplease

Lily7 said:


> Hi can I join? I am going for my clomid scan tomorrow cd11 and I am petrified they are going to say it hasnt worked again, I am on 150 mg this time, it is my 4th round and the doc said he isnt prepared to let me try 200mg, he said if it doesnt work this time it is likely not going to work at all and they will have to look at whats next? can anyone shed any light on whats next? Thanks and best wishes to all.

The same thing happened to me. My doctor said if 150mg does not work then 200mg won't work either. So now I am starting Menopur (self injections) in 3 weeks. I heard good and bad things about it but mainly good things. A lot of women report getting pregnant on there first cycle of menopur.. The chances of twins go up to 20% also, so I am figuring this is one hell of a drug.. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Lily7

thanks baby4me, I now have to try tamoxifen while I wait for a review appt to discuss injections, good luck and yes, please do keep me posted :)


----------



## baby4meplease

OMG!! it has been awhile since I touch bases with you ladies. I am so nervous, i meet with my DR. on the 21st to take a look at my ovaries. I am now on BC doing my down time before I do my Menopur shots. This has been a long time coming. I will keep you ladies posted when I start taking my shots.
How is everybody doing so far


----------



## Lily7

Hi, I hope your appt went well, I am now registered for injections but fs said there is a waiting list :( I am on provera atm then starting tamoxifen. Let me know how your appt went.


----------



## Mommyagain

Hello ladies! I haven't been on this thread in a while. I was just going to update: I have moved on to letrozole (generic Femera) 5mg cd3-7 and progesterone suppositories. Clomid failed me. :( So I'm praying this new medicine helps. I have three cycles of it then moving on. 

Still praying one of us clomid failure ladies gets her bfp soon. We sooo deserve it! *hugs*


----------



## Lizzy444

Would love to hear how the letrozole works for you! I'm kind of wondering if Clomid is not the right thing for me.


----------



## baby4meplease

Happy New Year ladies... I just wanted to update you ladies.. I'm on my 2nd day of menopur. The shots don't hurt as much as i thought they would. I just pinch my fat and stick the needle in.. It only takes seconds. I want you ladies to keep me posted. fingers crossed...


----------



## lucylou7

Hi All 

Hope you dont mind me joining? We are both 31 and been TTC for 14 months now, both been tested all is ok and we fall into the 'un explained' :-( We have been on 3 months of 50mg Clomid and did not work, we are back at the hospital 12 Jan, and the doctor has said they will look at refer for IVF next has any one else been here is that what is next? would they not up the clomid? any advise is appreciated! thanks 

Lucy


----------



## Lizzy444

Hmmm....I'm not sure! It seems to me like it'd make sense to up your Clomid dosage, but who knows. I've done varying dosages of Clomid, had an HSG, injections, and a lap and dye. Have they offered anything else to you, or just the possibility of IVF?


----------



## wantabby

lucylou7 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Hope you dont mind me joining? We are both 31 and been TTC for 14 months now, both been tested all is ok and we fall into the 'un explained' :-( We have been on 3 months of 50mg Clomid and did not work, we are back at the hospital 12 Jan, and the doctor has said they will look at refer for IVF next has any one else been here is that what is next? would they not up the clomid? any advise is appreciated! thanks
> 
> Lucy

when you say it didn't work, does that mean you never ovulated, or you did ovulate but didn't conceive?


----------



## lucylou7

Lizzy444 said:


> Hmmm....I'm not sure! It seems to me like it'd make sense to up your Clomid dosage, but who knows. I've done varying dosages of Clomid, had an HSG, injections, and a lap and dye. Have they offered anything else to you, or just the possibility of IVF?

Hi Lizzy they just said that they would refer to IVF but my doc seems to think that this could mean a few things like IUI or IFV, i suppose i will see when i go, i just some times find it hard to understand them some times as they speak so fast, and i cant take it all i feel stupid to keep asking, so this time im going to write every thing down and ask! ha

have you tried acupuncture before? believe that can help?


----------



## lucylou7

wantabby said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Hope you dont mind me joining? We are both 31 and been TTC for 14 months now, both been tested all is ok and we fall into the 'un explained' :-( We have been on 3 months of 50mg Clomid and did not work, we are back at the hospital 12 Jan, and the doctor has said they will look at refer for IVF next has any one else been here is that what is next? would they not up the clomid? any advise is appreciated! thanks
> 
> Lucy
> 
> when you say it didn't work, does that mean you never ovulated, or you did ovulate but didn't conceive?Click to expand...

Hi Hun, i ovulated just didnt conceive.. but was not that sure why i was put on Clomid as i ovulate on my own any way, but will try any thing at the min! How about you ? how long have you been trying?


----------



## Lizzy444

Good idea to write everything down! And to ask lots of questions. I go into the dr. with my list and I think they hate me, but I still ask :)

I haven't tried acupuncture, but I've read of several people who have. I'm not sure what I feel about it. Sounds scary to me, but if it works, why not? IF it works :)


----------



## wantabby

lucylou7 said:


> wantabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hun, i ovulated just didnt conceive.. but was not that sure why i was put on Clomid as i ovulate on my own any way, but will try any thing at the min! How about you ? how long have you been trying?
> 
> Clomid doesn't sound like the right choice for you. All Clomid does is help induce ovulation. If you ovulate on your own, or ovulated successfully with the Clomid then there would be no reason to increase your dosage. My doc increased my dosage from 50mg to 100mg because I didn't ovulate on my second roud of 50mg (I did the first round) Have you had your tubes checked (HSG) or any other tests??
> 
> I have been trying since Oct 09'. The first year we tried ourselves and after the first year & 1/2 I went to the Dr. and he found that I wasn't ovulating. So that is when I was put on the Clomid. I have only had 3 rounds because when I have taken the Clomid it has caused cysts to be on my overies so I have to take a break between each dose so I don't overstimulate my overies with the Clomid. If this round doesn't work I will discuss having an HSG (The test to have your tubes checked) I go to the doc Tuesday so hopefully I will get some answers then.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## lucylou7

wantabby said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hun, i ovulated just didnt conceive.. but was not that sure why i was put on Clomid as i ovulate on my own any way, but will try any thing at the min! How about you ? how long have you been trying?
> 
> Clomid doesn't sound like the right choice for you. All Clomid does is help induce ovulation. If you ovulate on your own, or ovulated successfully with the Clomid then there would be no reason to increase your dosage. My doc increased my dosage from 50mg to 100mg because I didn't ovulate on my second roud of 50mg (I did the first round) Have you had your tubes checked (HSG) or any other tests??
> 
> I have been trying since Oct 09'. The first year we tried ourselves and after the first year & 1/2 I went to the Dr. and he found that I wasn't ovulating. So that is when I was put on the Clomid. I have only had 3 rounds because when I have taken the Clomid it has caused cysts to be on my overies so I have to take a break between each dose so I don't overstimulate my overies with the Clomid. If this round doesn't work I will discuss having an HSG (The test to have your tubes checked) I go to the doc Tuesday so hopefully I will get some answers then.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Hun,
> 
> Thanks for reply yes i agree i did say that to the doc and he said it will just help but only slightly as i already ovulate so i did not really see the sense but thought i would try any thing! Yes had my tubes checked and both clear and all ok :-( im sad as in a way i think if there was some thing wrong they could at least fix it if you know what i mean...
> 
> Oh no poor you getting cysts on overies hun, i really hope you get some good news and your tubes are all ok... my partner has to do another SA and i go to the docs on Thursday i think i am going to push for IUI before IFV if we get an option as it does not sound like clomid is for me.... keep me posted on how you get on and lots of :dust::dust:
> 
> LucyClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## skyelouise

hi, i dont know if i am in the right place im just wondering if anyone is in the same position as me? I have pcos and and was given 50mg of clomid which made me ovulate for the first 2 cycles but the 3rd and 4th it didnt, is this common and does anyone know why this happens? x


----------



## ttcforbaby2

I don't know if this forum is still active, sorry I should have said thread, but I am having the same issues. I stumbled upon this site whilst Googling my problems and they seem to match everyone else's. I have very low progesterone which makes me believe I didn't ovulate this cycle. If anyone has any advice, I would appreciate it. I started with Provera 5mg since I hadn't had AF in 7 months. Then I got my "withdrawal bleed" from that and I took Clomiphene Citrate 50 mg curing CD 5-9. I had a temp spike that I thought signaled ovulation on CD 12. My temp rose for 3 days afterwards and then dropped very low below the coverline according to my BBT. I don't know what happened, if I did ovulate why my temps dropped. I am believing it has to do with low progesterone. Does anyone know how to fix it? What I can do to remedy the situation? I am TTC #2 right now and got pregnant with my first when I wasn't trying so I know I can get pregnant but for some reason my temps drop and I still haven't gotten my period. All BFN every test! I'm so lost and confused. Thanks in advance for advice or help!


----------

